# Lesbians Using Donor Sperm, Part 8



## Jayne

Cyclers  

(Starrysky)Heather* & Jo - DICSI in Feb

Louismummy & Partner* - DIVF 

2ww - Good luck!   

(Nismat) Tamsin* & Karen - DIUI - Testing 25 March 

Misty* & Bunny - DIVF - Testing 27 March  

In between treatment

Eddie* - Clomid and DI 

Emma73* - DIVF in October

(Ejsmith2) Emma* - DIUI

(Feistyblue) Claire* & Beverley - Egg Share DICSI 

(Herbaltea) Sarah* - DIUI 

(Julesforgirls) Jules* - Donor eggs with partners eggs, then DIVF

(Midnightaction) Sarah* - Egg Share DIVF

(Rachjulie) Rachael* & Julie - DI 

(Snagglepat) Gina & Rae* - DI  

Tonia2* - DIUI

Woo_Woo* & Lea - DI

Precious Cargo On Board  

Friskypony* & Pup - DIVF - EDD 11 April 2006  

Edith* & Mabel - DIVF - EDD 25 April 2006  

Never Forgotten Angels 

Woo_Woo* & Lea 

Our Miracle is Here 

Evelet & R* - Proud parents to a baby boy born 16.08.05  
(Bagpuss1) Kerry* & Helen - DIUI - Proud parents to Edie born 02.01.06

Please let me have any additions/amendments to the above list 

* = Partner having treatment

Sending loads of love, luck and babydust to you all.

Jayne x


----------



## midnightaction

Well it is all over for me I am afraid, the wicked  AF turned up before I could even get to my official test date    

Feel really gutted right now  

Love and luck to all you lovely ladies  

Sarah xxx


----------



## starrysky

Sarah - I am very sorry to hear your news -  . I too was cheated of getting to my test date by  , I was so focused on the test date that I got a real shock when my AF started just nine days in. 
Anyway take it easy until you feel stronger again. 

My   continues to elude me so that I can't get started on this IVF. I missed the chance to start in January by two days so I am now waiting. I have felt it lurking for the last seven days. In some ways it is good that there has been a delay because I will go into a new leave year so I can be more relaxed about that, but another part of me is wanting to shout out "Get on with it!!!!". It's horrible, I know that after the IVF   will be the last thing I want to see but now I want to see it. I'm also thinking that because this is my last try that this will be the last time I will be waiting to see it or not see it for pregnancy reasons.

I haven't remembered to look back at the last posts before posting this so I will just need to say hello to everyone else and best wishes wherever you are with it. 

Best wishes

Heather


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hi we are new to this site

We have a lovely little man (6 months)  who i gave birth to after DI.  My partner  has just started DIVF using the same donor.


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Sarah - so very sorry, how absolutely gutting to not get to test day and get such a horrid result. Wishing you and DP all the very best in getting through this. It is a very hard journey TTC without ready access to sperm.

Heather - here's hoping AF will show soon so that you can get going. Happy waiting also to Tamsin.

Welcome to Louismummy - what stage of IVF is your DP at?

Edith is in the diabetic clinic as I type having a glucose tolerance test - they've found sugar in her urine and higher levels than normal in her blood. How smug am I about all my nagging about healthy eating? Very.


----------



## evelet

i dont think gestational diabetes is caused by eating too much sugar is it? surely she'd have had to have mainlined sweets literally 24 hrs a day....

hope she's ok - let us know


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

At the beginning, Lee starts sniffing next week.  Were so nervous but we have to keep thinking we are lucky as we have one little miraclexx


----------



## Tonia2

Hey all, 
I'm currently waiting for IUI #6, this month - I'm anticipating it will be around the 17th or 18th of Feb. Have been reading the IVF info that you've been posting, with interest- its the next step for us after this try so I'm gearing up for it psychologically already...

*Sarah:* poo to  !! and *Gina* so sorry  to hear #16 was another bfn too. Fingers & toes crossed for both of you for the next one    Your perseverence & optimism is so inspiring!

*Woo* how are you two doing...? I've been thinking of you & hope you're having a healing break right now. Don't lose heart!! Have you felt like making further plans yet?

*Misty * - how's the down-regging going? A friend of mine (who had IVF)'s main complaint was really bad headaches/migraines from the sniffing. Did you have your scan yesterday? ...when is egg collection set for? Good luck good luck!! Don't worry,  they'll knock you out for it so you won't know a thing! 

*Tamsin* -waiting, waiting, waiting ... do you have an idea your dates for your next IUI? We'll be cycle buddies this time! Good luck.

Welcome *Charley* (Louismummy) Good luck for Lee with the IVF. Louis looks gorgeous! Congratulations on having him. We'd reallly like siblings too (if we ever get #1, that is!!) and especially from the same donor. It'll be me doing all the carrying though - Bron (DP) is so not interested in that! I don't mind at all, I've always been the hyper maternal one... (mind you, having not even experienced being pregnant yet, I may change my mind when it does happen!!) Did you have trouble concieving with IUI?

*Mable* the photo of Edith makes me smile every time I see it - I'm glad you left it! Hope the glucose tolerance tests don't show up anything too sinister, & that all's going swimmingly!!

*Kerry & Helen* -how's it going with the new bubs? ...I expect sleep deprivation is the most prominant facter right now...

Hi to *Heather* & *Wrin* & *Eve* & *Rach* & *Julie* & *Frisky* & *Jayne* (thanks so much for doing the lists!) & all those I've missed out!


Tonia & Bron


----------



## Mable

Just a quick update - Edith does have gestational diabetes, just above the 7.8 lower limit at 8. She's going to be diet controlled for now and monitored in the clinic every week. 

It's a bit of a shock and we are a bit nervous about what impact this will have on the baby and the birth, but he's still kicking like a champ so we assume he's ok in there. 

Have fertile weekends,
Mable


----------



## nismat

*Sarah*, I am sooo sorry that your first IVF cycle didn't work. It must have been devastating to have your period arrive several days early . I know that you must just be trying to come to terms with it not working now, so I hope that you're not in too much physical pain as well.

*Mable * - sorry to hear of the GD diagnosis for Edith. It must be a bit worrying, but I hope that you are managing to find out more information on it all. It is reasonably common isn't it? And at least you know that she will be closely monitored from hereon in.

Hi to *Charley * & *Lee * - nice to see you over on this board  That's a very cute picture of Louis (although I almost got a crick in my neck trying to see him the right way on  That's very exciting that Lee's getting started towards IVF. Fingers crossed for you all in growing your family further.

*Heather * - hope that your period turns up over the weekend so that you can finally get started again. It is ironic isn't it, the times when you desperately want your period to arrive, versus the times when you pray for it to stay away!

*Tonia * - wishing you lots and lots of luck with your final IUI cycle  You're actually going to be ahead of me as we've had to skip this month as well (I'm expecting to ovulate a week on Sunday, when we are away, so really bad timing for IUI), so I won't start my last go until my next cycle at the end Feb. I have to say though, with the help of this hynotherapy, I'm feeling super positive that it's really going to work this time.   Hope that it's the one for you too 

Right, must get off to bed as we are up at 4.15am (ugh!), as we're going to Lille, on Eurostar, for a long weekend, in celebration of our 11th anniversary.  Can't believe we could possibly have been together that long  Definitely about time we got married and had a baby 

Tamsin x


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hi tamsin

We have been wondering how everything is going for you.  Of all the people in the world u deserve a little bundle ( your a natural with Louis).  We have not been to any of the meets as Louis is getting very mobile and its along way to travel in the car.  We are up in London alot at the moment as Louis is modelling ( will give him a few pennies for UNI!!!)  He loves the attention and is a natural infrount of the camera so thought it would be fun.  Maybe we could meet up sometime.  Good luck with everything and if we can help in any way dont hesitate to contact us.  xxxxxxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hey everyone,

Just a quick note from us to let you all know we'll be retiring from the boards for a while. We've had a lot going on in the last few weeks, and the upshot of it all is that we're going to stop trying. 16 cycles has taken it out of us. We've decided to take some time to reassess, work out where we are and what we want and build up again from there. These last few years have been a rough ride, and we're realising we're in a very different place now to the one we were in when we started out. We may or may not be back. We need to get our relationship back and healthy before we can think about getting back onto the TTC rollercoaster again.

Sending the best of wishes to all of you.

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Oh goodness, Gina and Rae - good luck to you both. It is a very hard journey and you've been at it a long time. I'll miss you here and wish you all the very best.


----------



## evelet

wow - gina...

best of luck. let us know if there's anyting we can do...


----------



## Tonia2

OMG Gina! What a brave & difficult place to be in...  I applaud your honesty & bravery. 

I hope things work themselves out to a happy place for both of you, in time. Thanks for all you've so willingly contributed to the board... we'll miss you.

Tonia
ps If you ever need to vent, you have my email address!


----------



## nismat

*Gina & Rae * - so sorry to hear how you are feeling right now, although it's hardly surprising that 16 cycles of ttc has taken it out of you both. I truly admire how you have stuck with it in the face of all those horrible BFNs, and I hope that you find some peace with where you are now, and where you want to go next. 

*Charley * - that sounds fun about taking Louis for some baby modelling - what kind of work is he doing - magazines/catalogues/advertising? My sister was thinking about registering her little boy, Lewis, but she's gone back to work now, so it would be pretty tricky. I know that some people don't really like the idea of it, but as long as the baby is enjoying it, I can't see any harm, and I know that it can be fun for everyone (as well as being able to put the money away for savings).

Hope everyone else is doing well,
Tamsin


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Its just catalogues and mags but we are going to do 1 or 2 a year nothing heavy.  Louis adores the attention and seems so natural infrount of the camera but if that changes and he is not happy we will stop straight away.  Lee starts IVF this week she is so scared.  If it was free I think she would be fine but she knows how much we have gone without for one round of IVF.  I keep telling her that i would rather sell the house and cars and know we gave it a good shot rather than having material goods and thinking what if.  Did you see the baby race it scared me abit thinking the clock is ticking but it was great seeing straight women happy and postitive about DI.


----------



## lucky2010

Gina & Rae

We just wanted to say how sorry we are that you have had such a stressful and emotional journey. We're thinking of you.

Rach & Jules


----------



## starrysky

Gina and Rae I completely understand how you feel and the toll that treatment takes. I wish you both well. Thank you for all your good wishes and thoughts and suggestions over the time you have been posting.

Well AT LAST !!!   my period has started and I have been taking the pill now for five days, suddenly time is speeding up and I know when things are going to happen. I'm very excited about it all, nervous too, but I am trying to be positive, Tamsin the hypnotherapy is definitely helping. 

Hope Edith coping with diabetes. Not long to go now!

A great sprinkling of   to you all!

Heather


----------



## Mable

Hurray for Heather - finally started! I've seen on the Kings site that there are delays for some people with stimming and downregging - not at all wanting to worry you but forewarned is always forearmed. Good luck to you both.

Edith is injecting insulin 4 times a day - so far it's not made a much difference and her sugar levels are still high. The baby, however, is SO active, masses of movement, her whole stomach looks like it is turning over, it's had hiccups and everything so this is reassuring. We have a scan next week to check how the baby is faring with this diabetes. She is also getting over flu so it's been an ill time in our house.

Happy 11 year anniversary Tamsin!
Lots of   all round
Mable


----------



## starrysky

Hurrah indeed!!!!!!!! Mable thanks for warning me about the possible delay. I'd far rather know about the possibility of that now than find out when things are really getting started. I have decided not to worry about it and just think that if there is a delay then it will be more time for healthy food and exercise!!! I was worried about work at first because I ahve worked a lot of stuff out around the timeings but I am not going to stress about it, anything can be changed. 

Poor Edith - just when you thought the injections were over. But I am glad that the little one is lively and well. Send Edith my best wishes. 

Rach and Jules - how are your plans doing?

Louismummy - I watched the second two baby races, I agree it was nice to see people so positive. A lot of peoples IVFs seemed to work first time which is a concern for me because i always think they should show the other side of the coin but I enjoyed it. It was a real reminder that my IVF is coming up quickly now!!

Tamsin - been to see Nina again. I was very pleased because I had been wondering how to combine going to see her with work (as well as my acupuncture and ongoing chiropractice treatment!!). However I discovered that she is right next to the Kings Fund library so I am combining my visits with the study days that I've got!!! Must have been meant to be - thanks again for letting us know about her.

HI to everyone I havent mentioned.

Heather


----------



## lucky2010

Hi there,

We plan to meet our potential donor on the 20th March to discuss any details and to see if we feel he is suitable. It is all very frightening but we need to be sure we feel comfortable with the whole thing before any definite plans are made. I am due to start my first nursing job post qualifying in May so I will need to settle into that before we start ttc.

It is good to hear how people are getting on, we don't post much but read the board most days.

Good luck and lots of love to everyone

Rach & Jules


----------



## evelet

Good Luck Rach and Julie.

Apologies if you posted this before and I missed it but how did you find your donor?


----------



## misty

Hi Everyone!  

Thought I'd pop in and sat hello plus give you guys an update on our latest
stage in treatment.My consultant advised me to ease off reading too much
about treatment etc as I have been very anxious and she put me on mild
sedation plus sleeping tablets.I know I probably sound   but Im very
nervous especially about EC...still despite reassurance!! 
I've been on the pill for almost 4 weeks now and finally take the last one
next monday.Were also attending the clinic on Monday pm for a 'Dummy Run'
regarding ET.Apparently its to help decide which type of catheter shes going
to use on the day in order to minimize the risk of having to load and unload
any little embies being put back!! We also have a grug review with the nurse
on Monday and hopefully in the meantime I'll have a bleed and then its back
to the clinic on Friday for our 1st scan and start meds if alls ok.
If all goes smoothly were booked to have EC on either thursday 9th or friday
10th of March with ET 2 days later.
The last 4 weeks have been an emotional rollercoaster and as time draws closer
Im getting more and more anxious.To be honest Im afraid at times that I just
wont be able to see it through but I know deep down that its our last chance.
Has anyone else out there felt this way or is it just me?? I keep thinking that
this should be a happier more exciting time for us but Im just overcome with
anxiety. I really dont want to ruin this time for Bunny either as she is so excited  and positive plus a fantastic support through my mood swings!!

Anyway I wont rant anymore but will keep you guys posted.
Sorry Im not upto personals at the moment but really wish everyone the best
and hope you are all doing ok.

Lots of luv and   to all

Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## starrysky

Misty you are not alone!!!

Mines is all starting off again. I was also very nervous about EC   , and doing it for the second time I am nervous again but IT WAS OKAY and I am much less apprehensive this time because I know it is do-able. I felt such a wimp, being worried about the pain. I don't know what you are having but I had a local anaesthetic where they inject both sides of the cervix (one of which I didn't even feel and the other was mildly uncomfortable). It will be fine. 

I also thought sometimes how will I cope with the anxiety because there are so many steps along the way to worry about but I am trying this time just to take it as it comes, from the point of view that there is no point worrying. Mines is likely to be end of March. Have you thought about hypnotherapy to help you relax with it, I know it is not everyones cup of tea but it has really helped me this time. 

I wish you loads of good luck with it. 

Rach and Julie - hope that donor meeting goes okay, think you are right to want to feel comfortable with him. Good luck with your new job when it comes! Everything always happens at once.


----------



## Fifebloke

Hi Rach & Jules

From my own experience, here's a list of key items that might help you get more comfortable with the idea of using sperm from a private donor.  If you've got answers to all of these and your donor has been straight with you, you should feel a lot more confident about things.

Most of these can be answered by email in advance so that when meeting your donor, you can concentrate on getting to know them (and letting him get to know you) rather than firing questions at them.



Questions You Should Probably Ask Your Donor:

Artificial Insemination or "Natural"

Free, Travel Expenses or Fee Required

Proof of STD status, proof of sperm count, motility etc.

Does donor already have children - how many - any through donations

Have you donated before?

Is donor donating to anyone else - if so, what happens if cycles overlap

Age, Height, Hair Colour, Baldness, Eye Colour, Skin Tone, Blood Group, CMV status

Current Health Status?

Allergies?

Inheritable conditions  eg Eczema, Asthma, Hayfever, Cirrhosis of the Liver, Cleft Palate or Lip, Clubfoot, Congenital Heart Disease, Cystic Fibrosis, Deafness, Diabetes, Glaucoma, Heart Attack, Huntingdons Chorea, Parkinsons Disease, Motor Neurone Disease, Multiple Sclerosis, Hydrocephalus, Hyperlipidaemia, Kidney Disease, Neurofibromatosis, Restricted Growth, Spina Bifida, Stroke, Thalassaemia, Sickle Cell Disease, Tay-Sachs Disease.

Grandparents Age and/or parents age at death

Do you wear glasses?

Where do you live?

What are your interests?

Why did you decide to donate?

Do you want contact with any children if the donation is successful?

Can I tell the child about you?

What if we think it would be a good idea for our child to meet you?

Do you want any feedback or updates from us once the pregnancy is confirmed?

Can we have a photo of you?

Where do we meet?

What times will suit you?

Can you be flexible if ovulation is a little early or late?



Questions Your Donor Should Probably Ask You:

Where do you live?

Do you have your own transport?

Which of you is going to be the recipient?

Do you, as a couple, have any children already?  If so, what are their ages?

Has the recipient had any children before?  If so, how many?

What's your partner's name?

Are you financially able to support a child?

What family and/or friends are around you to support you and help you raise a child?

Are both of you fit and well?

Have you had a donor before?

Are you currently considering other donors?

Have you been let down or disappointed by other potential donors?  If so, in what way?

Is the described semen handover method above OK for you?  If not, could you detail your alternative?

Is the partner intending to adopt the child?

How long is your usual cycle?

What date did the current cycle begin on?

Do you know what day of the cycle you usually ovulate?

What ovulation test method(s) will you be using to monitor your cycle?

How many inseminations per cycle were you thinking about?

How many tries (cycles) do you feel you want to attempt/commit to?


Hope this helps

Best wishes

David


----------



## Tonia2

Hi *Misty* - good to hear from you, I'd been wondering how you're doing. Good luck for the 9th / 10th... It's probably perfectly normal to feel anxious, especially because it's your first time.  It may help to remember that you're doing everything possible (ie following instructions/treatment etc)and it's kinda outa your hands now, in a sense, so whether you worry about it or not it's not going to change anything!!  And as far as EC goes, the surgical staff are not there to deliberately make you suffer! They will do everything they can to make you feel comfortable... So hang in there!  Maybe it would help you to do some daily /regualr relaxation (focusing on your breathing or tapes or quiet music ...or something!!) and visualise a successful & pain free time... our minds are powerful things, it's worked for me before! (esp at the dentist!)

 I had IUI #6 yesterday morning. We've used a different donor  this time-as recommended by our consultant about 2 times ago!! So we'll see what happens. Doc said that we can try another IUI (ie #7) if not successful this time, before IVF, to give the new donor another chance. We agreed that it might be worth it, given the difference in cost and the hassle of IVF. It would be great if we didn't have to go down that route. But ...as you all know, time will tell!! So I will be testing, if no AF,  around 4 March (will be a bit later than 2 weeks because of hcG injections) Yay! fingers crossed. I'm feeling quite positive about this one. But then, I have each time...!!

*Woo * - how are you doing? I'm not sure if you're hopping online at the moment but I hope you're doing ok.  Am thinking of you...

*David * - it's really nice to hear from a donor!  On the profile of our new donor he's ticked that he's happy to meet the prospective parents prior to birth etc, and I've been thinking about that. If we get a positive we'll give it some serious thought. It would be really nice to have a face and a sense of who the person is. I'm really grateful that there's people out there like you (obviously not enough people though hey?!) Thank you.

We had orginally planned to use a known donor and spent nearly a year talking with him about all the issues involved. In the end we all decided it was too complicated and that we were better to go with an anonymous donor & through a clinic. I was a bit sad not to be going ahead with him because he was so lovely, but we did make the right decsion. He was an ex-collegue of mine whom I have the greatest respect for, and we had made the contact through just chatting at work. He was sad he didn't have children, and the idea just grew from there!!

love &  to all, 
Tonia


----------



## lucky2010

Evelet

We put an add on sperm-donors-worldwide.com and have had replies from some weirdos over the months but have had three replies from guys that we have got to know via email. We are meeting one, as I said, on the 20th March to see how we feel.

*David*

Thanks for your informative post, we have been very thorough with our email contacts with our potential donors and have asked all of the questions that you suggested. The donor we are meeting with is bringing his proof of STD status and sperm motility paperwork to our meeting.... we'll just have to see how it goes!

Thanks once again and good luck to everyone.

Rach & Julie


----------



## Tonia2

Hi all
DP & I had a conversation the other day re. (assuming we fall pregnant!) what to have a child call us - 'Mummy & mum', 'mum & mamma'(Bron hates that!) ... or 'Mummy Toni & Mummy Bron'....??  Nothing we can think of quite sits right yet.
What have you decided on /thought of?  I'd love to hear some ideas...


love to all,
Tonia


----------



## nismat

*Tonia* - will be keeping everything crossed for you that this 6th IUI cycle is good for you, and that having a different donor makes a difference. 
As to the names thing, I'm going to be Mummy and Karen wil be ....... don't know what yet!  She definitely doesn't want to have a direct mothering name, as in her opinion, I'm the mother. She's an equal parent, but not another mother (we don't entirely agree on this point, but I have to respect her feelings ). So, we've been trying to think of another name for her, but haven't come up with anything yet. I really don't want her to just be Karen, as I feel that she should have a "special" name to be called by our future child/ren.
Some friends of ours are Mummy and Maman (they don't have any French links though), and I've heard of other couples where they use a different language form of mother/mummy - and not necessarily because they've got links to that culture themselves. 
I hope Evelet won't mind me pre-empting any response from her; but they are Mummy & Meema - with Meema coming from the cartoon strip ***** to Watch Out For. I think Meema is a fab name, but unfortunately can't persuade Karen how great it is 

*Misty * and *Heather* good luck to both of you on your IVF cycles. 

*Rach & Julie * - I hope that your meeting with this potential sperm donor works out for you. It's sounding positive so far, if you've covered a lot of stuff prior to meeting up. 
I thought that David posted a very helpful list of questions there for anyone considering a known donor, although you've obviously jumped through those initial hoops in your contacts already.


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Tonia,

Julie and I had the same questions regarding what our potential child will call us. We posted a link on Rainbow Network, I've put the link below if you want to look at the responses we got. We think we've decided on Mummy Rachael and Mummy Julie for now... I guess that'll change but we'll see!

http://rainbownetwork.com/topics/detail.asp?iData=60152&iCat=148&iChannel=9&nChannel=Topics

Thanks to everyone for support and information.

Love Rach and Julie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## evelet

Yes Tamsin's right - I am Meema. My father did me a big favour at our civil partnership reception by saying things about how 'Jude is happy his mummy and meema have got married' etc which helps. at the moment the problem is not the name we've chosen but getting other members of our family to acknowledge it. Despite all the work we have done with them over this Ros's mother still managed to (hurtfully) miss the point when the 10 year old son of a friend said to me "why is Jude going to call you Meema?" by answering him with "well its the same as my step children. they call me [name] but we have a special relationship". well actually NO ITS NOT! I'm not a step parent!

oh dear an accidental rant seems to have entered this post by mistake. as you'll discover things like "shall we choose donor a or donor b from the clinic's paltry choice?" and "what are our mummy names going to be?" pale into insignificance when dealing with the realities of life as a lesbian-headed family....

actually its really really important to have proper parenting names. apart from anything it engenders debate about the non-bio mum's role in relation to their child. if we want them to think of us BOTH as parents then we have to make it obvious that we see ourselves both as parents...

again - apologies for the ranting!


----------



## snagglepat

Hey folks,

I just wanted to pop on to let you know that I'm thinking of you all and have been keeping an eye on how you're all doing.

Things have settled a bit here, well, kind of. Rae and I have now booked ourselves a trip to go mountain climbing in Malaysia and on to Australia to hang out with family and do a bit more bonding with rocks and trees. We're heading off in August and Rea will come back mid-September in time for her course but I'll stay out till early October so I can stay for my nephews school holidays and we can go away somewhere together. We've been putting off going overseas for years, despite me desperately wanting to, because 'we might be pregnant' and now we know we won't be it's all become possible again. More than possible, we've already paid for the tickets. It's so good to be doing something adventurous and exciting together that doesn't involve trying to make a baby. We're very open to starting to try again when we get back, but we'll make no decisions until then. We need to kick back for a while and just enjoy being together. Already we feel so much better for it.

So it's generally good news from here, in that we're both well and happy. Although there'll be no baby stuff going on here until at least the end of the year. My doula work is going well, by the way. I've just been contacted by my fifth potential client, and I'll be fully recognised by July by the looks of things. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Best wishes all round,

Gina.


----------



## starrysky

Really annoyed. I sat down to do my first buserilin injection tonight only to find (I don't know why we didn't spot this) that the nurse had given us syringes but no needles. I can't believe it!!! And of course it had to be on a Friday night.

Two hours, one call to a pharmacist, one call to NHS direct, two to the oncall GP and one trip to A & E later I finally got my injection. Stress I did not need. Have had a similar week with clients Mable, know what you mean. I am really   off. It was such carelessness, even when we got the needles Jo and I had noticed there were three different kinds with three different measures on them. 

Anyway now we need to decide whether to do all injections at the ridiculous hour of 9.50pm or revert to 8pm, so hoping the clinic calls tomorrow. 

Sorry for the rant but I truly thought I was going to explode with anxiety when I saw the needles weren't there!!

On a happier note, only six weeks Mable, that is amazing.

Hi Gina nice to hear from you, I am looking forward to some travelling if this IVF does not work out so enjoy it. 

Hi to everyone else.

L.

Heather


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Nice to hear from Gina! Glad you've got some stuff to look forward to, travelling is great and certainly something you can't do with kids, so we can be envious of you.

To add to the great name debate, we are going to be Mummy Edith and Mummy Mable but if that is too confusing I'll be Mum and she'll be Mummy. 

Hope everyone has nice relaxing weekends. Just had an awful day at work, damned clients in a suicidal crisis on a Friday, so inconvenient. Have hardly spent any time on the net today at all.

Good luck to Misty, Heather, Tamsin and Tonia               

Our baby should be with us in 6 weeks - eek!!
Mable


----------



## lucky2010

Hello everyone,

Gina and Rae- is good to hear how things are going with you... travelling sounds like a great idea!

Julie and I had our civil partnership ceremony yesterday and have just returned from our night in a lovely hotel. It was a lovely day and a lovely service, family and friends came, including my father at the last minute which was a lovely suprise. Being 'legal' is great so far!! We're off to Scotland tomorrow for our 'honeymoon' and really looking forward to the break.

Lots of love to everyone

Rach & Julie


----------



## lucky2010

apologies for all the 'lovely's' in the last post !!!!


----------



## Tonia2

Hello All,

thanks for the feedback on the 'what do we call ourselves' dilemma. It really helps to hear others thoughts & experiences. 
*Evelet*, I really like 'Meema'! I think Bron is settling on 'Mummy Toni & Mummy Bron' though, which I'm also feeling happier with, especailly reading stories of how it works for others. I enjoyed your rant! (if one can say such a thing!) We spend alot of time trying to anticipate what kind of hassles we may end up facing with being lesbian mums, but we just don't know until it happens... I was interested in your comment re the realities of being a lesbian-headed family - what kind of stuff comes up alot? it would help to be a little prepared...

Congrats on your civil partnership ceremony *Rach & Julie*!  LOVELY!!  ...How cool! We can 'register' here as being in a relationship, here in Tasmania but not in any other state in Australia. Weird hey! we have a gay politician in Hobart who has bought Tassys' legislation (but not necessarily it's people!!) out of the dark ages - the federal govt hasn't even caught up yet. I've been planning on it for ages but I want to do the big wedding type thing, so much to organise & get right, we're so distracted with ttc that we haven't made it a priority.  We so should get our act together and just do it. The story (re mum / mummy) on your link you sent was helpful too, thanks.

*Heather* _Grrrr!!_  to that nurse for forgetting the needles!!  I know the feeling of not knowing what you should do... well done for getting it sorted.. Good luck with this IVF cycle.. I so hope it's successful....  Have you decided whether you're going to work during the treatment or take time off ?

*Mable* - I think we're in the same line of work... I *so* know the Friday afternoon thing!! (sigh...) 6 weeks to go! I bet you can't wait! 

*Gina* - glad to hear things are a bit more settled. Bring on the holiday!!

*Misty* - how are you doing? 
 to you!!
*Tamsin* where are you up to? 

I'm on day 9 of my 2WW. Am a bit bored with waiting , just want to get it over and know either way! I don't really feel anything - no usual AF symptoms yet, though I woke up today with a bit of an achey belly...It's so tempting to try & interpret every little twinge. I've become good at giving myself my own injections, a small victory! I've never enjoyed giving them (though I've done it plenty) nor receiving them, but it's become easy now  . Bron keeps asking me every day if I feel pregnant yet.  As if I should know what it feels like!! Heh!

Hi to every one else...

Cheers, 
Tonia


----------



## misty

Hi Everyone!

Just popped on to catch up and see how you are all doing.
I've been so busy with work and travelling to and from the clinic for scans etc
that time has just flown by...
I finally finished the pill on wednesday after almost 5 weeks.I had started
light bleeding on the previous friday so obviously we were a bit worried as 
they did'nt want that to happen before yesderday!!
I had a scan on monday and doc said everything was perfect but told me 
to take 2 pills on tues and wednesday and then stop.I also had my dummy
run on the same day for ET prerperation and that was a breeze!!
I had my baseline scan yesterday which again was fine and tonight I start
stimming with puregon 200iu a day.Then on thurs Im back for another scan
and add orgalutron jabs at that point to keep everything switched off.
The only hiccup we seem to have so far is raised prolactin but they intend
to treat that with dostinex if it doesn't come down.I also have a borderline
underactive thyroid so Im taking eltroxin 50 twice a week to maintain my
levels.
Doc says if prolactin levels dont come down we may not be able to go ahead
with ET as this would affect implantation and would therefore have to wait
and go for FET at a later stage.To be honest Im not going to worry about
that now and will just keep our fingers crossedxxxxx
All going well I'll have EC under sedation on Friday 10th and ET on Sunday 12th!!
Were both very excited and silently very hopeful.......
Enough about me.

STARRYSKY:How are the jabs going? Are you having IVF or ICSI?
Thanks for the reassurance about EC it helped but I'LL be having sedation
and I'm hoping lots!! Still cant help feeling nervous... 
When is your treatment planned for? Wish you the best of luck, keep in
touch and maybe we can be of support to eachother...

TONIA: How's the 2ww going? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and really
hope you get a  this time.

HEATHER:How are you doing? When are you having your IVF?

MABLE&EDITH:You both must be so excited...6 weeks, I cant believe time has
gone so quickly!! 

RACH & JULIE: Congrats on your recent ceremony!! Enjoy your honeymoon
Cant wait until civil unions are legalised here....

Best wishes and   to everyone else...

Lots of luv

Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## starrysky

Congratulations Rach and Julie, your day sounds wonderful!  .

Misty, it's all happening isn't it? Masses of good luck for your EC and ET. Mines is still a bit away, down reg scan is 15th March, then two weeks of stimming so EC and ET will be end of March. I was feeling relatively relaxed until friday nights panic and have had a pretty tired feeling since but it was all sorted. I spoke to the clinic on Saturday morning and everything is fine. Not actually having needles when you need them is a guaranteed way to actually look forward to doing the injections!! I am having ICSI this time. I am glad you are feeling better about the EC. As I said before I was feeling sick about it all but it was much smoother then I expected, and with sedation you should be fine.

Tonia - I have my fingers crossed for you.  . I have been really lucky with leave, because my IVF has started later than I expected I go into a new leave year so I will be bale to take leave here and there up to the EC and then be off from then right through the 2WW. This feels right for me this time. What I need to be careful of is that work has really blown up in the last weeks or so and I don't need it to be more stressful than usual. Are you off work?    . Sending positive vibes a long way to you!

Hi everyone else.

Heather


----------



## nismat

It looks like I may be about to jump back on the ttc rollercoaster again  

I was hoping that my period wouldn't start over the weekend and luckily, it held off until the early hours of this morning, so hopefully it will work out that ovulation won't fall over a weekend this cycle. I usually ovulate on cd14/15 which will be a Sunday/Monday. I'll see what the clinic has to say when I go in for a scan tomorrow morning as to whether we can go ahead. 
In some ways, it's slightly mad to be ttc at the moment as I've got a lot of work on, including 2 different cookery books to be delivered in the next 2 months, with a total of 220 recipes to develop and test! Hmmm... still, at least it's stress that I feel in control of  I really don't want to put treatment off any longer if I can help it, as we've already had a 4 month break and I just want to get on and get pregnanty ASAP. I feel really positive again after the break, especially with the help of the 3 hypnotherapy sessions I have had.

Gina - good to hear that you & rae have some really positive plans - the Malaysia/Australia trip sounds amazing, and it must feel great to be doing it at last if you've been putting it off for a long time. My sister & family are going on sabbatical to Australia in October for a year (or maybe 2 if they can afford it). I've only just realised that if I get pregnant soon, she won't be around when I have the baby  Either way, we hope to go out and see them while they are living there. If I do get pregnant, I'll have to get my hands on all her baby kit before they leave 

*Mable * - I can't believe that you & Edith have only 6 weeks or so to go!   I hope that Edith isn't feeling too uncomfortable and awkward in these last weeks.

*Rach & Julie * - congratulations on your civil partnership; you obviously had a great day.

*Heather * well done on sorting out the needle situation so quickly - it must have been heart-stopping when you realised that you didn't have the right ones. I would have been in such a state  I hope that you can manage to keep the work stress levels manageable over the next few weeks. Do they know your situation at work re: treatment?

*Tonia * - hope your 2ww isn't dragging too badly . Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you to get that much longed for BFP this time. Are you planning on sticking it out until 14dpo, or are you naughty and like to start testing early?   I was bad one month and got an early faint BFP - which turned out to have been residue from an HCG injection which was taking ages to work its way out of my system . It was so much more disappointing when that cycle ended, as I had really started to believe that I could be pregnant. So now I try really hard not to test early (or at least definitely not before 12 dpo!!)

*Misty * - I hope that the stimming drugs are treating you OK. You mentioned a high prolactin level - what does this mean? It's great to hear that everything else is looking good. March 10 doesn't seem very far away at all! Sending you lots of egg-growing vibes 


Tamsin


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone.

Set off for work this morning and decided to turn back as something not right "down there"!! Think I have cystisis, probably because of all the stress that we went throught at the weekend with the needle emergency, bad sleeps, dehydration etc. Anyway feel a bit better after reading some of the posts regarding cystitis and I am just going to rest at home with lots of cranberry juice, water etc.   .

Tamsin - good luck with your scan this morning. I hope you can get going with this cycle. Glad to hear the hypnotherapy is helping you feel positive. It has also helped me even if I have just been through a bit of a negative dip!! My managers ( 2 of them) do know and have been sympathetic. There is a new campaign on sickness at the moment so I am a bit worried about that but I jsut have to think that this is my last IVF and I need to allow it the space that it needs, and treat myself well. That's one of the reasons why I have taken today off. I don't want to take any chances and want to avoid antibiotics if possible. 

Love to everyone!

Heather


----------



## nismat

My scan showed everything was clear this morning, so I've got my new Puregon injector pen (which Karen can't wait to use on me!   ) so now it's on to lots of follie growing visualisations and as much relaxation as is feasibly possible with my busy work schedule/helping my sister move etc. etc.! The clinic didn't mention anything about ovulation dates/weekend clashes   so I'm hoping that it's because they don't see it's a problem rather than because they just haven't looked properly at my chart. Can't help thinking it's the latter though!   Still, Karen and I had already decided that we wanted to go ahead with the drugs and scans regardless, in the expectation that the dates will work out OK for the IUI.

Heather; glad that you've decided to put yourself first and take the day off. As you say, if this is your last chance at IVF, you've simply got to let the treatment and your body take priority, even when it's very hard to do so because most of us find it hard to put ourselves first   I know that I find it virtually impossible!   It's good that you've got some support at work over it all. Keep up with those fluids! I must make myself drink more water....


----------



## starrysky

Tamsin Hurrah for the Puregon!!!!!   . Things we thought we'd never say!! 

Glad you are getting started.

Have had loads of cranberry and slept for four hours so feeling a bit better but still a bit vulnerable and a bit  . Think that could be the buserilin as it can make you feel low. I don't think this IVF agrees with me!!!!!!  .

Heather


----------



## misty

Hi Everyone!

Well its day 4 for me on puregon and its definitely taking its toll!!
I just feel sort of queasy and have started having terrible hot flushes.
I even have discomfort around the ovaries and plenty of nice bruises!!
Yesterday at work I just felt so vulnerable and by the time I got into
my car to drive home I burst into tears and cried the whole way home 
Poor bunny got a fright and didn't really know what to say as I just
could'nt stop..I guess its all hormonal.Im off today and only have 2 more
days to work before I take annual leave for 3 weeks!! We decided not
to tell anyone about this cycle except Bunny's mum and brother.
I haven't said anything at work about my sexual orientation not to mind
trying to conceive so now Im starting to fret about what I am going to
say if we do get pregnant 
Were back to the clinic on Thursday for another scan and start orgalutron
jabs the same day!! I have to say, I really am starting to get nervous now
as things get closer, and excited at the prospect of being pregnant!!!

TAMSIN:Welcome back on track and the very best of luck with this cycle!!
I also hope the clinic will be more accomodating this time.Hope the puregon
agrees with you.
Prolactin is a hormone produced by the pituitary gland which can prevent
implantation occurring if levels are high.In my case they are only slightly
raised but dont seem to be comming down.It can be a response to stress.

HEATHER:Sorry to hear about your cystitis.Hope your feeling better soon.
How are the jabs going?

TONIA:Not long now until the 4th....  How are you feeling?

Lots of luv and luck to everyone

Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## Mable

Good luck to Tamsin, Heather& Misty          

Sorry to hear that Misty and Heather are having side effects from the damned IVF.  

Tonia - eek, will you be testing early...? 

Mable
(32 weeks and sugar-free)


----------



## misty

Hi!
Went back to the clinic yesterday for scan and the outlook does not appear good.
The consultant was away so it was a nurse who scanned me.
She could't find my ovaries and said that there appeared to be a small amount of 
fluid in the endometrium! So we didn't get to see any nice follies! She also said 
that the lining was thin and that the overall outlook was poor as it didn't seem as 
though I had responded well to the puregon 200 daily(day 5).
Today my oestrogen levels have come back low and prolactin normal.
Were due back on monday for a scan with the consultant but to be honest 
were deflated and very disappointed as we have come so far with this cycle...
We feel they will probably cancel the cycle on monday.
Why has this happened and why have I not responded to the drugs like I did 
before??  
Any feedback on this one would be greatly appreciated...............
Hope everyone else is doing a bit better than me on this cycle.

Luv Misty xxx


----------



## nismat

Oh Misty, what horrible news. You & Bunny must be so upset  
Do you know if that nurse often does scans, or might she just not be very skilled at doing them/interpreting what she sees? It does seem a bit odd that she couldn't find your ovaries at all, as even when they haven't got follies on they should still be visible. I know that they sometimes have to dig around a bit (ouch!) to find my left ovary, so I hope that she just didn't really do the scan properly and that Monday will bring some better news. It also seems peculiar that you wouldn't have responded at all to the Puregon if it has worked fine for you before. 
Sending you hugs


----------



## Tonia2

Hi all,

*Misty* - What upsetting news...I hope things sort themselves out in your favour in the next few days... hang in there...   

 Another bfn for me. My AF arrived on Thursday morning & it's all pretty normal... I haven't even bothered testing. Am feeling pretty gutted at the moment, so am trying to make an effort not to be really negative & miserable!! Unfortunately, I've been really busy with work and people and starting uni, & haven't had a spare minute to go off and have a good cry yet...and it's been three days!!

What's made it worse is on Friday at work one of my close collegues informed me she is pregnant. And today I was at a lovely b'day party at a very good friends place, but it was all baby talk and grandmothers discussing what they are sewing for their baby grandchildren -it was all too much!! Had to leave as soon as I could....

Good luck to everyone else... 
love Tonia

PS *Misty* as far as your collegues go - not knowing the nature of your relationship, for when you _do_ get pregnant - it's really none of their business anyway! I assume that if you felt more comfortable with them you would have already 'come out' to them, and if you don't want to then that's perfectly fine. You don't have to say anything to them about it at all. And if they ask personal questions you could just make a joke of it & say "oh yeah, whoops, I never thought you could get pregnant from a one night stand..." or something as equally as ditzy & non-comittal and leave it at that (though, it's hard to joke about something so glibly when you've had to work so hard for it, I know...)  But it can be quite fun to create a heap of gossip that you know is completly untrue....


----------



## misty

Hi!

  TONIA:So sorry to hear that this cycle did'nt work out but you know you
  really should still do a test anyway just to be sure.Good luck!!
  Thanks for your input regarding my work situation, its just something I 
  really dont need to be worrying about at the moment.
  Anyway, hope you are feeling a bit better and pampering yourself.
  Keep in touch.

  TAMSIN: I really think you might be right about that nurses scanning technique
  as she even said it herself on the day so at least she was being somewhat
  honest.Bunny is saying exactly what you are saying and Im inclined to agree.
  Were due back for a further scan tomorrow and are very anxious about the
  outcome.We both booked a weeks hols this week for intended EC on friday
  and ET on Sunday but I just cant see that happening after the negative 
  outlook we were given on Thursday .Were hoping our consultant
  will be back tomorrow so she can carry out the scan and at least tell us whats
  happening .I was instructed to continue puregon injections as usual over
  the weekend.I dont feel as many side effects this time even though Im on a 
  much higher dose, but then I had been on the pill for 5 weeks and its probably
  taking longer to wake everything up again.
  I was also due to commence orgalutron last thurs but that was held so Im
  thinking were going onto a longer protocol or something......Really hope my
  oestrogen levels have come up as they were very low indicating a poor response
  to stimms 
  Anyway, sorry for rambling.
  How are you getting on with your jabs? I hope not too many side effects..
  When are you due to have iui? Goodluck.

  HEATHER:How are you doing? Hope the cystitis has settled down.
  Our embryologist has spoken to us about combining ICSI with IVF if the sperm
  is poor quality or there is low motility.What are your views on this?
  He reckons it gives a better chance of fertilisation taking place and therefore
  saving more eggs..if there are any!! Anyway, hope your doing well.

  MABLE & EDITH: Glad to hear your Sugar-free!! Hope all is going well.Wont be 
  long now...You must be both so excited!! Do you have any specific plans for 
  birth? I really hope we will be lucky 1st timers also with IVF!!!

  Hi to everyone else and goodluck.

  Love Misty & Bunny


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone.

Caught up with myself, got rid of cystitis and feeling a bit better but those injections are hurting this time. Did my first one at a party last night. First time we never went anywhere, this time the injections are portable! Tonight is a right leg night which I dread because for some reason these hurt the most. 

Tonia - really sorry to hear your news. Why does baby news and baby gatherings always happen just when we get bad news. I will never forget seeing three of my colleagues pregnant at the same time as I did my first IVF, they are all about to come back to work, no doubt talking about the strugggles of being a working mum whilst I sit there thinking "if only I had that problem"........however, I do know its tough and would no doubt be saying the same!!!!! I don't know if I've said but my neighbour is now overdue and she will be having a home birth. I am hoping that sends vibes through the wall. 

Misty - I really hopw it is good news for you tomorrow. I am sending you   postive vibes that things are happening. I do think it sometimes happens that little is seen in the early days and suddenly there is a spurt so fingers crossed that is what is happening. We are having ICSI for the reasons you describe. I have mixed feelings about it but I just think if it increases the chances then I will go for it. It is very high-tech and a strange thought that your child would be the result of an embryologists choice rather than chance!!? I think it is  a good idea if there are sperm quality issues. 

Better go - Jo is making me a South American meal!!!!!

Good luck everyone

Heather


----------



## lucky2010

TONIA, sorry to hear about your BFN. Thinking of you and sending you hugs.

We just wondered if anyone had any info on the UK legal stance of non-bio mums adopting their partners child. Is it a lengthy process? Can you adopt in-utero? Just wondered if anyone had any knowledge, experience or info. 

Julie and I have just returned home from a lovely break in Scotland... unfortunately I'm up for work at 05.30 so I'm not hanging around for long. I hope that everyone is doing OK.

Love Rach and Julie


----------



## Fifebloke

Hi Rach And Julie

Not sure if inserting links is allowed (nothing ventured.....  ) see - http://www.rightsofwomen.org.uk/pdfs/lesbian_parenting.pdf

Lots of good info there.

Best wishes

David

PS This has info about lesbian couples adopting, as a couple, any child whether the biological child of one of them or not.


----------



## Mable

Hi all,

This really is a difficult business isn't it. Sorry to hear that you've had another negative result Tonia. Also sorry to hear about your IVF problems Misty - sounds like you do need another opinion, preferably from a consultant. Don't give up hope, I've seen many stories on here of women having to down reg and stim with a higher dose over and over again until they produce enough eggs.

Heather - Good luck to you. I remember feeling actual physical pain in my chest when surrounded by colleagues going on about their babies. I used to walk out, or sing to myself to block it out. 
 to you all,
Mable


----------



## nismat

*Tonia * - so so sorry to hear that this cycle has been yet another failed one for you; it's so hard when your period keeps arriving without fail. I hope that you've found a bit of time since posting to be miserable properly, instead of putting on a brave face. It can help to keep busy and suppress it for a while, but a good cry really can help can't it? 

*Misty * - you've been in my thoughts today, and I hope that you have some better news to share with us later  I can only begin to imagine how upsetting it would be if you have to postpone/abandon this cycle due to poor response.

*Rachjulie * - I have a feeling that the law on same-sex adoption, although imminent, isn't actually in force yet (could have passed me by though, as I think it's due any time around now). Whenever it is in, I'm sure that you won't be able to adopt whilst still in-utero; the baby will have to be born before you can start the legal process (although I daresay you will be able to get certain things organised ahead of time), as is the current case with parental responsibility orders. As I understand it, you will have to be assessed by social services as you would for any adoptive procedure, in the same way as straight couples do where one partner adopts the children of the other partner from a previous relationship, so it will be a reasonably lengthy process, although of course not as long as adopting an unknown child. 
Good to hear that you had a lovely honeymoon in Scotland 

I had a frustrating visit to the clinic today  I was feeling really positive as I walked to the clinic in the sunshine, but I'm struggling to regain that optimism at the moment  I turned up on time for my supposedly straightforward cd8 scan, only to find out that they didn't even have me down on the scan list, when I should have been booked in since last Tuesday! So, with the waiting room already packed solid, I settled in for a long wait. I was at the clinic for just over 2 1/4 hrs in total  And all of that to find out that once again, I've spent lots of money on drugs that have no effect on me whatsoever, as i've only got my usual one follie, which measured 12.5mm. Of course, it's great that it's there, and it should be all I need, but it is soooooo frustrating to be encouraged/recommended to spend all this extra money on injectibles because it should double my chances, and then for it to make not the blindest bit of difference. Hindsight being the wonderful thing that it is, I wish that I had stuck to natural cycles, without scans, but with double insems from the beginning. Not that it was really an option  It would have been cheaper, and probably would have upped my chances more than the drugs if I'd just had more sperm coverage! Oh well, I'm trying to let the bitterness recede  After all, it's not the clinic's fault if my body won't respond, but I can't help feeling that this was a bit predictable third time around (even if they have upped the dosage very slightly each time). I'm back on Wednesday to see how this follie is growing, and then it will be time for me to start worrying about whether my body will hold off ovulating until Monday (cd15), or whether they will want me to trigger and do the insem Saturday, which might be too early. I've always felt that the clinic has pushed me into having insems earlier than I would like, so they'll have to do a lot to convince me that it would be the right thing to do. Here I go again, imagining the worst case scenario  I'm definitely going to have to do a lot of positive thinking/self hypnosis to get me past today's events 

Tx


----------



## misty

Hi!
  
  Just a quick update on today. Had scan and all looked very positive!!
  It seems I have at least 6 good follies but not yet mature enough.
  Have to increase puregon to 300iu tonight and tomorrow night and also 
  commence orgalutron tonight.Lining is perfect!!!
  Were booked in for a further scan on Wednesday and pending results
  were having EC on either Friday or Saturday with ET on Sunday or
  Monday. Funny thing is that Monday is our 9yr anniversary!! So that must
  be a good omen..... ^pinked^.We are both so excited and optimistic.....

  hope you are all doing OK...

  Misty xxx


----------



## nismat

Misty - yay for those follies    grow follies grow    
Brilliant news; have sent you a PM


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

HI everyone

We went to the clinic today so that lee could have her blood test to see if she had downregulated - and she has so its injections now for 12 days.  If all goes to plan she will be having her eggs taken out on the 20th march.  Louis has been really poorly and our house is covered in lovely snot ( poor boy) i know its only a cold but you feel so helpless.

Hold in their Tamsin i have positive feelings about this cycle and we have everything crossed for you

Lots of love and baby dust

Charley, Lee and Louis


----------



## starrysky

Misty - very pleased to hear your news and good lining as well as those follies!! Excellent. Happy preparation for the end of this week, will be thinking of you. Mines is about two/three weeks to go before EC. I seem to be downregulating forever but it is okay. 

Good luck too to Charley, Lee and Louis!   


Tamsin - I am beaming   vibes to that one follie, and maybe some others will get the vibes too and grow for you. That is so frustrating. Good luck with it and stay positive  .

Best wishes to everyone

Heather

Ps getting headaches with this downreg.


----------



## misty

TAMSIN:just wanted to wish you luck tomorrow and sending you a little follie
    dance    
    Really hope all goes well...will be thinking of you.
    Were also due back tomorrow for our final scan so hopefully all will be well.
    Thanks for your thoughtful pm!

    Goodluck to all, im off now to take another jab of puregon!

    Luv Misty


----------



## starrysky

Good luck Misty and Bunny for EC and ET  .

How are you doing Tamsin? Any news?

I am struggling a bit with work and headaches    ! Today is the first in four days that I haven't had a bad one, and even then I can feel it threatening. I am just about to get in the car to drive to Esher via the M25 and back with some work in between so I may well have another one by later today. They are horrible, like a band of pressure running from one side of my head to the other. I don't know if it is the buserilin or my whiplash  which is still causing me problems, or one making the other worse. 

I am having a difficult time at work as I'm having to do extra work for someone who has had to take unexpected leave. I tried saying no in view of the treatment but it is tricky as I feel I need to be flexible with them so that they will be with me. I'm a social worker and the extra I'm doing is duty social work which is the worst place to be when you are trying to avoid stress. However, I said I would do extra this week and then nothing extra from this week. It is just lovely to be able to sit at home today for some time, and not go near the office, and I have a few days planned next week away from the office too. Aaagh - UNBEARABLE WORK!!!!! Sorry to go on about it. 

Anyway better get on the way

 to you all.

Heather


----------



## nismat

Hi all, forgot to check in to this thread yesterday with an update 

At yesterday's scan my follie was 15mm, so growing nice and steadily, as is my lining. I was prescribed another dose of Puregon, although I've no idea why I needed it, unless it's to try and make this one grow bigger more quickly. I tried asking what the benefits of the extra injection were, but didn't get any kind of clear answer . My guess is that they are trying to get me ready for an insem on Saturday, rather than risk leaving it until Monday, which may be too late. Back in for another scan tomorrow morning, which will be decision time I think. Nerve-racking stuff - I don't know if I'm strong enough to make them hold out for Monday if my follie is borderline mature. I always feel that my insems are a bit on the early side. For once, I _soooo _ wish that it wasn't the weekend  It would make life so much easier, as I think ideally we would have one insem on Sunday and a second on Monday. As it is, I asked about timing and the HCG trigger, as they _never _ pay any attention to all the medical research regarding doing IUI around 36hrs after trigger . If we do have the IUI on Saturday, it will be only 24hrs after trigger, which I'm not thrilled about, but there's no other option this time around. Because we had said we wanted to do a double insem if possible, they were even talking about doing one insem tomorrow afternoon and then on Saturday morning, so one about 4hrs after trigger, then the other after 24hrs, which is _completely _ against anything I've ever read on the subject (12 and 36hrs after is the general consensus). Gah, getting myself all stressed out now 

The other matter under consideration is our donor choice. Firstly we were offered a strawberry blond donor who I turned down as Karen is daftly prejudiced against red hair of any description (we've got quite a lot of it in my family though  I keep telling her that the more she says against it, the more likely it is that our baby will have red hair ). Anyway, then the clinic kept on not matching me up with another donor, until yesterday when they called with a choice of 2 just-released donors, both of quite different ethnic origins to us - one British/Turkish and the other German/Brazilian. I was a bit surprised at first, but we decided that we quite liked the sound of some sexy Brazilian genes , so we thought that we'd go for the latter (he was taller too). Anyway, after deciding this, the clinic has now offered us a 100% British donor who has been on the books for a while and has proven fertility. Not sure what to do now; I was already picturing myself with this gorgeous little 1/4 Brazilian baby   I'm going to ask to have a face-to-face chat with Venessa who runs the sperm bank when I'm in at the clinic tomorrow. I want some sperm count info!

Despite all the dramas and uncertainty, I'm feeling mega-positive about this cycle 

*Misty & Bunny*, am thinking of you & wishing you a pain-free and successful egg collection 

*Heather * - hope you haven't ended up with too horrendous a headache today after all the extra work. Hope you get to have a relaxing weekend.  How much longer for down-regging?

*Charley and Lee * - hope that the first stimming injections are going OK for Lee and that she's not getting too many side effects. Poor Louis - these colds that are going around at the moment are hideous; they just last for weeks! Hope you all get to be snot-free soon  Thanks for your good wishes, keep sending them over!

Just think, if all of us that are cycling at the moment were to get pregnant in the next few weeks, how exciting would that be?! We could have our very own little lesbian baby boom


----------



## evelet

Jude is half Macedonian (his donor was a British born Macedonian) and has gorgeous eyes to show for it. I think its really nice to have a bit of a mix of nationalities in you! (mind you I am half Jewish, quarter Portuguese and quarter unknown so I would think that!). We desperately wanted a Jewish donor to reflect both of our Jewish heritages but they weren't able to find us one. We chose Macedonian as we felt the baby would resemble my family more. In fact he looks unbelievably like my father so it worked! 

In your situation I presume your families don't look particularly Brazilian though. Still, I'd go for it if I were you. I feel that when Jude is older, although he won't be able to find anything out at all about his donor, at least he'll know this one fact about him.

Good Luck xxx


----------



## misty

Hi!

  Just popping in to catch up.Were finally all set for EC tomorrow morning at
  11.30..  Have to admit that I'm still very nervous but went for
  acupuncture yesterday which really chilled me out and I slept like a baby
  last night.I even got some pressure points placed on my ears which I can use
  as often as I feel necessary!
  Our scan on Wednesday showed 6 maturing follies all between 11 and 13.5,there
  were also 3 other smaller ones popping up so they were pleased.My puregon
  was increased to 400iu on wednesday night and a further 400iu yesterday
  morning.I took my pregnyl last night at 11pm so I finally all done with jabs and 
  hopefully for ever.....    
  Today my boobs are getting sore so I know what I'm in for over the next 2 weeks
  especially with having to take cyclogest as well.
  Our ET is planned for Monday...our 9 yr anniversary!!! is that a good omen or
  what?? 
  I just really hope tomorrow will be painless and straightforward.Our consultant
  has reassured me that she wont proceed unless I'm well sedated.They also
  have an anaesthetist to administer sedation so that should help.

  TAMSIN:Thinking of you today and wishing you look with your scan 
  I really agree with you on the accurate timing of insems.We had the same 
  issue to deal with before.Anything before 36 hrs is generally considered to be
  too soon.Our clinic times it at between 36 and 37 hrs!Then again clinics do
  vary with their protocols. I really would discuss
  this with them again before treatment.Goodluck!

  HEATHER:Sorry to hear about your headaches.Hope they settle down soon.
  some of these drugs have such horrible side effects! Goodluck with the rest
  of your downregging.Keep in touch.

  MABLE & EDITH: How are you both doing? Hope all is well.

  Best wishes and  to everyone and heres to a lesbian baby boom
  for 2006!!     

  Luv Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Oooh it's so exciting at the moment with lots of people cycling!! This calls for lots of Westlife dancing, everyone. It worked for us! Good luck everyone      . Thinking of Tamsin over the weekend for your insem.  Good luck for Misty for egg collection   

Edith finishes work today and starts maternity leave. Oh my god, it really is coming close - it's very exciting.

I like Tamsin's idea of us having a lesbian baby boom - why don't we all converge on London this year for Pride this summer and march together - whether pregnant or not.


----------



## misty

Hi Again!

  Was wondering if any of you techy experts could help me out with this ticker
  business.Have tried several times but it wont work 

  MABLE&EDITH:Good to hear from you both and glad things are going well!
  I was told to bring a discman with some of my favourite music to listen to
  during EC so Bunny's gone out to buy me one and I'm definitely going
  to go with Westlife as I am also a huge fan!!! Don't think I'll be doing much
  dancing though for the moment...Wish me luck.....

  Luv Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## Mable

Good luck, Misty and Bunny!!! You won't feel a thing, and soon your lovely eggs will be in the petri dish fertilising away.


----------



## starrysky

Morning everyone!

Very exciting weekend with Tamsin's insemination and Misty's egg collection which will be happening in about 15 minutes - good luck to you both!!

Let's get our lesbian baby boom happening!!!!!!!!!!  

And Edith now off work! Hurrah!! It really won't be long now at all. I just spotted last night that it will be early April. If you really think Westlife works I may have to order the CD. 

Misty - we had harry potter for our EC played out on the clinics CD player, dont know what we'll have this year!

Can't wait to start stimming, hopefully wednesday if downreg has worked and surely these headaches mean that it is working. 

Bye for now.

Heather


----------



## nismat

Well, we've done our very best to make a baby today!  Mr German/Brazilian delivered on his half of the bargain, with a very impressive sperm count of 30 million   plus 87% motility and 4/4 for progression. He's keen on kayaking, so hopefully those little spermies should make their way to the right place easily 
We were very happy at having made the donor choice we did in the end; somehow, he just _felt _ like the right choice, even though the doctor strongly recommended using the British donor with proven fertility. Also, although possibly the timing from trigger to IUI could have been better if it hadn't been the weekend, I'm already getting ovulation twinges, so keeping everything crossed that this really is the one for us    I'm utterly convinced that it is  Have decided not to do any temperature checking at all now - we'll just wait and see what happens in 2 weeks time, and try really hard not to obsess too much, just stay feeling really positive.

Send all your fertilisation/implantation thoughts and dances over this way girls; or rather half of them, since the rest need to go to Misty & Bunny 

Hope that the whole egg collection business was much less traumatic then you thought it might be *Misty*, and that they harvested a good clutch of eggs for you.  I did talk to the LWC doctor again about the trigger timing yesterday: she says that trigger timing isn't nearly as important with IUI as your natural hormones aren't suppressed like with IVF, so the trigger is really just backing up your natural surge. I still don't entirely agree with her, but all the same, I did feel better after talking it through with her 

*Mable & Edith * - the countdown to the birth must really feel like it's started now that Edith's on maternity leave . Have you still got any major things to arrange or purchases to make? 
I love the idea of us all meeting up for Pride in the summer - great idea!

*Heather* fingers crossed for you being able to start stimming on Wednesday - and hopefully the dissipation of the headaches 

*Charley & Lee* - how is the stimming process going for you? Any side effects or is it all going super smoothly?

Babydust to all


----------



## starrysky

Positive thoughts coming everyones way!!!

Tamsin - hope these    are doing their job! And will get the olympic gold medal for kayaking!!! It sounds good.

Misty - you'll be over the EC by now thank goodness. No matter how people tell you it is okay it is scary. I am getting   about mine already. Although usually there is some doubt along the way that means that you are just glad you were able to have the EC! Good luck for tomorrow and happy anniversary (ours is Wednesday, day of the downreg scan)

Mable - I could be up for Pride too. It's a good idea. 

Headaches mild over weekend so work is obviously having an impact so have decided to go sick when I need to over the next two/three weeks.

Heather


----------



## Tonia2

OMG!! There's so much good stuff happening! Good luck everybody!! Hope you survived the EC ok *Misty*...can't wait to hear... 

I've been quite miserable & sorry for myself this last week...  I think I really need to do something like hypnotherapy or something because recently I've just become more & more convinced it's never going to happen.  I'm finding myself exceedingly grumpy (poor Bron!) & withdrawing from everyone I know; & everywhere I _do_ go there's pregnant women (at a wedding yesterday, at our neighbours today...) and it's really annoying me!! 

...So right now I'm trying to absorb  all your good vibes... I might be cycling this week but technically I should have have a scan today(Sunday) & Monday is a public holiday... I've arranged for a scan Tuesday but it may be too late by then. And they're not open Saturdays so couldn't go yesterday...It's so frustrating, nearly half of the possible cycles we could have tried, we haven't been able to because of things like holidays, the Dr being away etc. Grrr!! 

Hopefully there'll be lots of good news from everyone soon to cheer me up!!! 
Love to all
Tonia


----------



## misty

Just a quick note to say I survived EC and starting to feel a bit better this am.
  I was totally sedated and felt nothing until the very end when I woke up in 
  recovery in dreadful pain which they said was unusual.I was given morphine
  and neurofen.Couldn't walk last night but getting there today.
  The good news is that we got 4 eggs 3 of which have fertilised overnight!!!
     so we have 3 little embies going
  back in tomorrow at 12.30pm.Needlees to say we've both cried with delight
  and emotion.... 
  Bunny and I will be 9 years together tomorrow so what a wonderful anniversary
  gift to eachother....Speaking of Bunny, she has been my rock and cant do
  enough to help make me comfy etc..
  Wish us luck tomorrow and hopefully we'll get at least 1 to implant 

  TAMSIN:  Sending you all good vibes that this cycle will be  
  Will be thinking of you...

  HEATHER:Hope the headaches are settling down and that you can start
  stimming soon.Goodluck 

  Sorry I'm not up to anymore personals as its still uncomfortable to sit for long
  need to lie down.
  Luv to everyone

  Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## Tonia2

Yay for your 3 embies Misty!!       Well done!! 

Good luck for tomorrow....      
T


----------



## lucky2010

*Misty*

Just a wee note to wish you luck for tomorrow... we'll be thinking of you.

Rach and Jules x


----------



## starrysky

Misty - Sending you     and  . Good luck!

Heather


----------



## nismat

*Misty & Bunny*, wishing you everything that is good for your embryo transfer today, and the 2ww to follow. 
 
  

And happy anniversary!  It does make you feel extra good when these things line up doesn't it? It was Karen's birthday yesterday, and it's mine the day after our test date, so hopefully we should be having plenty to celebrate


----------



## Mable

Good luck Misty! Hope they put your lovely embies back in safely.

Good luck Tamsin - 30 million sperm, how wonderful -   

Misty and Tamsin - lots of positive distraction for you now, as the countdown to day 12 begins.

Heather - I feel tempted to burn you a CD of my Westlife favorites especially for egg collection but don't want to be a pushy fan!! Have to say that Edith is missing out on coming to the concert this year and is quite sad about this - I think she likes them more than she lets on...

Tonia - sorry this is hard for you. It is such a difficult thing. 

Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Tamsin, I have my fingers crossed for you! I really hope this is the one for you.

And Misty, I also wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you on your ET today. I really hope it goes well! Three embies! Wow. That's great news. I'll be sending lots of sticky vibes your way from this evening.

And best wishes to everyone else!

Gina. x


----------



## misty

Hi!

  Just wanted to say a big thanks to everyone for your good wishes and positive
  vibes yesterday!!
  We had 3 little embies transferred at about 1.30 pm.The embryologist spoke to
  us prior to the procedure and told us that we had a grade 1 4 cell, grade 1 3 cell
  and a grade 2 2 cell not sure if I've phrased that properly. 
  Basically he said we had 2 excellent embies and a third a 
  little weaker.He was a bit hesitant to replace 3 as he felt there would be a risk
  of multiple pregnancy but we wanted them all replaced and so did our consultant!
  The 3rd little one was considered too weak to freeze so we wanted to give it a 
  chance...the procedure was similar to iui and took about 15 mins.
  And now for the    
  We have shared our wonderful news with both our families and most are very
  supportive.Yesterday evening I had a telephone conversation with my sister
  in law which I found very upsetting 
  It was all about what she was going to tell people if I became pregnant, and 
  of course what would her parents think as she still hasn't told them that her 
  husbands sister is gay and trying to conceive! She was also more or less 
  saying that we were mad to have had 3 embies replaced as god forbid we
  might end up with triplets and how horrible it would be 
  Then she went on to ask me what I was going to tell people at work and that
  I should really think about it!!! Then there was the worry that the media here
  might get wind of a lesbian couple having triplets and what would we do??
  I tried to explain that we certainly would not be the first and that its a lot more
  common here than she thinks.Its also very unlikely we'll end up with triplets
  we'll be so lucky to get 1  
  Then she started talking about them thinking of trying for another baby!!
  To say the least, I always felt she was supportive but after all that I feel she has
  shown her true colours and her prejudices.It was all really her fears about
  what people would think of her and how her parents would react..do I give
  a damn!!! There was no support on possibly the biggest day in our lives.
  We were both so upset and poor Bunny was very angry.How could she be so
  cruel and selfish after what we had just been through?
  I'm so sorry to go on about me but I'm so upset and worried now and have to
  get through these 2 weeks. hope all this wont damage our little
  embies as we want to give them every chance   

  EDITH & MABLE:how many embies did you have replaced?

  HEATHER:I didn't get to listen to my Westlife CD during EC as I was out like
  a light before the doc even came into the room so I doubt I would have even
  heard it.I don't think you 'll need if your well sedated!! hope things are 
  progressing well for you.Will be thinking of you.Goodluck.

  TAMSIN:hows the 2ww going? Are you back at work or taking time off?
  I took 3 weeks annual leave so I'll be off for my 2ww.My doc says if we
  get a  she'll be signing me off work, I think its because of the nature
  of my work and having gone through IVF etc..
  Hope your still feeling positive.good luck.

  Gina & Rae, Rach & Jules: Thanks so much to all of you for your support
  and for thinking of us. 

  Tonia:sorry your feeling so down, I know how hard it is to stay positive.
  Hope we'll have some good news to share with you and Bron soon so 
  then you can start feeling hopeful again. 

  Lots of luv and   to everyone.

  Misty & Bunny and our 3 little embies


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Misty, don't even get into these type of homophobic conversations! She's got a bloody cheek talking this kind of crap through with you.

Edith had 2 top grade, 4 cell embies put in, the rest were lower grade and were thrown away. Good luck
Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Misty,

I agree with Mable, your SiL had no right to offload her prejudices onto you, especially at such a special time for you and Bunny. Regardless of what she thinks her family will think, they'll probably not be nearly as phased as she anticipates, and ultimately, you've got other people around you (a small army of us on here for a start) who are genuinely cheering for you and know that you and Bunny will be amazing parents. It is tough when family aren't quite as supportive as you think they should be though. *hugs* to you both.

As for conceiving triplets, one of the other lesbian couples that our donor has donated to conceived triplets - this was on a natural, self-insemination cycle at that. So you wouldn't be the first if all three of yours implant.  I think their babies are about 12 months old now. They sold the story to the Sun (I think they're mad, but they did) and it's in the archives on the Sun web site if you've got membership to it. I've got everything crossed that you get your well deserved BFP this time.    

I have to admit I'm a little envious at everything that's going on here. There are bits of me that wish we weren't taking a break and were still trying, but I also know that a break is very much needed, and I really am looking forward to our trip to Malaysia. We'll be back to it before the year is out, I'm sure.

Incidentally, my doula stuff has really kicked off. I'm almost fully booked from now until we go away, and I'll have completed all my trainee births by June. I'm loving every minute. 

Anyway, I'm supposed to be working, so I'd best get back to it.

Hugs to all who'd like them,

Gina x


----------



## misty

Hi!

Mable and Gina:Thanks for your replies and support after my last post.
Have tried to put it out of my head and forget about it but its hard.

This 2ww is going to be the longest 2 weeks of our lives! I've just been
resting on the sofa with my feet up for the last 2 days as thats what
the clinic advised.I've been having constant lower back pain since ET
which is driving me mad.Im also nooding off very easily in the middle
of the day,I suppose it means I must be very relaxed although I do
feel very tired like I haven't yet fully recovered from EC.
Cant wait to get out and feel somewhat normal again.Tomorrow I
have accupuncture so thats something.
At the weekend, Bunny's mum and her brother are comming to visit but
just for 1 night.Bunny's brother is home from London on hols and is
hugely supportive of us.

Anyway, thanks again and luv to all

Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## starrysky

Sorry to hear about your upset Misty. Try to put it aside for the moment and keep positive. I also had back pain following EC but  it went away after a few days. Nice to see you are rseting, that is what I will be doing.   to embie No. 1, no.2 and No.3! 

Had my down reg scan today, all fine, so first gonal f injection tonight. Can't wait! This means all going well my EC will be sometime towards the end of March. It's all feeling very clear now. Hurrah! Think ET may be arpril fools day!!

 to you all!

Heather


----------



## misty

Hi!

This 2ww is really dragging...
I know some clinics say you can test on day 12 but we were told to wait
until day 14.Thing is, I don't think I can hold out that long as the prospect
of testing a week from tomorrow seems easier.
Bunny and I have been invited to a friends for dinner that night and not 
knowing seems daunting.
I'm now 5 days post ET and since day 3 I've been having AF pains very low
down, on and off and still have back pain.Not sure what to think about AF
pains at this stage.Has anyone else experienced this after IVF?
Anyway, were looking forward to some distraction over the weekend but
just hoping I can put on a brave face for our guests as I am   a lot
and yesterday was very bad.Poor Bunny has a lot to deal with at the moment!
I guess I'm scared of not being pregnant and scared of actually being pregnant!
I keep worrying we'll have triplets which I know is probably a terrible thing 
to say 
Better stop rambling.

HEATHER:great to hear you've finally started your stimms! Hope the jabs aren't
too bad.I have to say I think your very brave to go through this whole ivf/icsi
a second time and wish you the very best.Don't think I could do it twice.

HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY TO ALL FROM IRELAND 

Lots of luv

Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## Mable

Hang in there Misty!    We were told you can pick up the hormone in your urine at day 12 and Edith got very faint positives. Edith had AF type pains all the way through the 2ww - I think it is a leftover from egg collection.

How are you doing Tamsin?

The London Pride momentum is gathering - is anyone else interested in gathering together beforehand and marching together? I know Starrysky and Tamsin are - anyone else? Last year, I spotted Hackney lesbian parents-to-be/parents in a red bus

Tonia - sorry this won't include you. How are you doing?

Happy weekends, everyone and   to those of you waiting to test
Mable


----------



## evelet

I've been posting about this on MSN Lesbian Insemination Support and the Gingerbeer Rainbow Families messageboards. It would be great if we could get massive gang of Lesbian mums/mums to be/ttc lesbians to march together.  

Good luck to you 2ww-ers out there


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hi everyone,

Sorry we have not posted for ages little louis takes up so much of our time and i never get a chance to log on.  Louis has his first two teeth (bottom two) and looks so cute.  Lee went in for a scan yesterday and she seems to have  5 good follicles on the ovary that has the cyst ( but they cant see the cyst) and there seems to be nothing on the other ovary.  Is five folicles ok?  they seemed positive at the clinic but is seems quite a low number- how many did other people have?  Lee takes her big injection tomorrow night and then in for EC on monday morning.  When would her ET be if all goes well on monday?  The clinic seemed so busy we forgot to ask all the details.  I cant believe were almost there.  There are so many hurdles to get through but were still sane.  I think having little louis it has made it so much easier.  

Misty - it sounds so promising for u i wish u so much luck.

Tamsin- We are thinking of u and have everything crossed it is def your turn nowxxx


Good luck to everyone else

Love

Charley, lee and Louis

P.s We would love to be there on July 1st , louis will be nearly one and i think he would love to join in too!!!


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

Good luck to Charley, Lee and Louis for the start of next week, hope there will be a baby brother or sister for Louis soon. I would think ET will be Wednesday if EC is Monday.   .

Mable - I love the bump picture. Send my best wishes to Edith. It is getting so close now.

Misty - Actually doing it for the second time is feeling much smoother, time doesn't seem so open ended between scans, it's going so fast. I've got my fingers crossed for your embies. I did a lot of searching around when I was just after ET as I had back pain and AF pain for a week or so afterwards. A lot of people including people who got a positive result experienced it too.  . Don't test too early  .

Tamsin - Hope you are well. I had a lovely hypnotherpay session on Thursday and it has left me feeling quite calm and positive. I am so glad I went. 

I have that ovaries doing things feeling and a bit of bloating so I am taking that as a good sign. 

Let's hope there a few bumps and babies for Pride  .

Heather


----------



## Jayne

Updated list on Page 1 of the thread.  Good luck all 

Jayne x


----------



## lucky2010

Hi there everyone,

MISTY and BUNNY, we hope your 2ww isn't too agonising... everything is crossed for you!

CHARLEY and LEE, good luck for tomorrow... will be thinking of you.

MABLE and EDITH, we hope that all is going well for you and that Edith is feeling well (and you too Mable!)

Julie and I are going to meet our potential donor tomorrow, we are very nervous as it is a strange situation to be in. We have asked him every question under the sun that we need to know the answers to but just need to asses the 'vibes'... we wouldn't be able to go ahead if things don't feel right.

Hi to everyone else.

love Rach & Julie


----------



## nismat

Hi all, I've been trying to avoid spending too much time on all these message boards, to stop myself going too doolally  I'm now 9dpo, so only 5 days until test day, and I have to say, I am feeling relatively calm compared to most of my previous 2wws. Not temping is definitely helping too, as I can't analyse as much. I have got one definite symptom that's different though; very sore boobs! They've actually been sore ever since the IUI which is unusual, and they seem to be getting more and more tender (normally they would only start to feel tender 3-4 days before my period is due). It's actually making sleeping uncomfortable! Hopefully it's a good sign, but I'm honestly not reading much in to it, as I think that a lot of these early "symptoms" must be psychosomatic - the hormone levels haven't really changed yet! 
We had a busy and distracting weekend as my mother, sister, 3 1/2 yr old niece and 8 month old nephew were down for 3 days, plus my youngest sister is living with us at the moment so the house was packed to the gills. It was great to see them all, but it is very exhausting and chaotic. Baby equipment everywhere 

*Misty and Bunny * - hope that you're hanging on in there and that your visitors managed to take your mind off things for a bit. Sorry that you're feeling so emotional all the time; it's great that Bunny is such a support to you. I do understand what you mean about the fear of not being pregnant and also of being pregnant. It sounds crazy doesn't it, yet sometimes I do wonder what on earth we are letting ourselves in for  I worry that I won't have the patience, the energy or the ability to cope with the endless repetition of interaction with children. And then of course I feel bad for thinking those things, because does that mean I don't really want a baby enough? The longer ttc goes on, and the more you get bound up in the stresses of trying to make a baby, I find that we tend to lose sight of why we wanted it so much in the first place. It all gets so mixed up! 
I'm so sorry that you had to deal with all that upset caused by your S-I-L. She really was being utterly selfish to say all those things at this time, and they are _her _ issues, not yours. It's definitely not something that you need to be worrying about right now. Inevitably there are going to be awkward conversations, and I know that you'll have to address the issue in your work environment too, but right now you need to concentrate on feeling as positive as you can in terms of getting a sticky embryo. 
BTW, if I were you, I'd definitely be testing on 12dpt, as those embies got the chance to get straight into the uterus, unlike with IUI where it takes days before they make it in there  Besides, that way we get to test on the same day I think; Saturday?

*Mable & Edith * - just love the bump pic  How are you both holding out in these final weeks?

*Heather * - great to hear that you were able to start stimming as scheduled. When is your next scan? How is it all going with work at the moment? I hope that you're able to take things a bit easier over these next few weeks. I really am _so_ pleased that I finally got round to doing the hypnotherapy prior to this cycle, and delighted that it is helping you too  It has made so much difference to my mental state - and not just relating to ttc! I feel a lot more positive all-round.

*Charley & Lee* - wow, Lee's egg collection seems to have come around very quickly  I don't know a lot about numbers of follies on an IVF cycle - the crucial thing is getting anough good eggs at collection isn't it, and often people with lots of mixed size follies don't necessarily get masses of eggs. Fingers crossed for you both today - hope you've got someone to take Louis off your hands! Thanks for all your good wishes to me  I'll be sending some positive vibes by return that you get some good eggs and resulting embryos. Look forward to hearing more news.

*Rach & Julie* - hope that you get the right vibe from your donor when you meet up. It all sounds pormising so far, but I agree that you should definitely go with your instincts in making the final decision.

*Gina * - great to see you posting again and to hear that things are going well for you. It is frustrating I know to see others getting on with ttc whilst you are on a break, but I'm sure that it will help in the long run. Fantastic news about your doula work - I'm really excited for you that it is going so well 

Babydust to everyone


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all,

The meeting went really well today... we both got very positive vibes and a potentially awkward meeting went very smoothly. It's such a relief to have the hurdle of finding a donor out of the way... I stood at the counter in Starbucks waiting for the coffee's to be made and watched him and Julie chatting and it was a very strange feeling to think that he could be the father of out baby!!! WOW... feeling exhausted now.

NISMAT- my great apologies that I forgot to send  our positive vibes to you in my message yesterday... a tired oversight... things sound positive... everything is crossed for you for Saturday !!!

Anyway, had better go and move stuff into the loft as my sister is temporarily moving in with us on Wednesday!!

love and positive sticky vibes to all xxxxx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hi everyone

Wow what an exciting week i cant believe it is almost testing day Tamsin and Misty i so hope its good news for you both and your partners.  Well we had egg collection yesterday and had 5 follicles resulting in 4 eggs.  Three have fertilized over night and tomorrow at 12.30pm 2 will be put back.  

They were unable to tell us the grading yet they said we wont know until tomorrow-is this normal?. The embryologist said they looked fine.

So 5 follicles, 4 eggs, 3 embies, 2 put back will hopefully result in 1 baby !!!!


This constant waiting at every stage is so hard and then to have to wait 12 more days after ahhhhhhhhh i am no longer sane ?

Tons of sticky baby dust to everyone

LOTs of love

Charley, lee and Louis
xxx


----------



## nismat

*Charley & Lee,* congrats on your 4 eggs and 3 fertilised embies. Fro reading other people's experiences of IVF, I think that it's normal to only find out the grading of the embies on the day of ET, as I think that it's all dependent on how they divide which will be going on right now. I'll be thinking of you both tomorrow  Do you get to go in to theatre with Lee?

*Rach & Julie * - how fantastic that the meeting with your donor went so well    It must be such a relief, even if it's a bit freaky at the same time. What's the next step for you all now? Are you planning on drawing up any kind of agreement before you start insems, or do you want to spend more time establishing a relationship first? When do you plan to start insems?

*Misty * - how are you and Bunny doing?   

I'm going a bit loopy now on 10dpo, with lots of contrasting emotional highs and lows. Had a rubbish night's sleep with disjointed baby/pregnancy related dreams that I couldn't remember when I woke up, but it felt like I was tossing and turning (and lying on my extremely sore boobs!) all night. Not good, so it's not surprising I feel a bit fuzzy all round today. I'm determined not to test until Saturday (14dpo); it will be a great sign if I get to do this, as my luteal phase is normally 12 or 13 days, so  In the past, I've done sneaky early tests (some of them I have to confess were without Karen's knowledge ) but I'd rather keep on hoping until I have incontrovertible evidence that it hasn't worked.

Must get on with some work, I have ridiculous amounts to do with very tight deadlines, yet I am wasting hours on all these darned internet sites 

Tamsin


----------



## evelet

Tamsin - i hope you manage to calm down and get some work done today. the 2ww is a horrid cosmic joke really isn't it?   

Charley & Lee - well done on your fertilised embies. good luck and hang in there!

Rach & Julie - what a weird experience that must have been! It must be very hard to trust your instincts in this type of situation but you sound like you are doing a great job. Good Luck!


----------



## misty

Hi!

Well,its the final countdown to test day and it seems like years away...
Bunny and I have decided to test on Sunday (day 13 ), instead of Monday
as its Mother's Day here and we thought it might be good luck. 

TAMSIN:I would really like for us to share our test date on Saturday
but we've been invited to a friends for dinner and if we got a negative
I feel we would be totally deflated and probably very unsociable!! So its 
easier to wait, although I might be tempted to do a sneaky test on Friday...
Thanks for your reply and support regarding my SIL 
I've managed to put it aside but in time I will address it with her and 
put her in her place!!
I'm glad for you that the 2ww has been ok.I had very sore boobs on my
last iui and even found it hard to turn over in bed also but this time I have
none of that.I've had a lot of back and tummy pain since day 3 post ET.
It seems to worsen in the evenings and at night and I've been eating 
paracetamol which is useless.Don't think there's anything else I can take.
It just feels like really bad AF pains...hope this is not a bad sign..at this
stage I don't know what to think 
Sending you lots of   for Saturday, really hope you get your BFP
this time....

CHARLEY & LEE: Congrats on EC and   today with ET, sending 
you both lots of sticky vibes for today and the next 12 days.
We had 6 follies,4 eggs and 3 embies which were all put back! So like
you guys.Hope you get top quality grading 

HEATHER: Hope stimming is going well for you.

RACH & JULIE: Well done and great to hear you've sorted out the donor
issue.Wishing you both the very best of luck.

MABLE & EDITH: How are you both doing in these last few weeks?
Thinking of you and wishing you well...

Lots of luv

MISTY & BUNNY


----------



## Mable

ITS THE WORST WAIT IN THE ENTIRE WORLD -  

Good luck Tamsin  

Good luck Misty  

Lots of luck coming your way     

Also good luck to Charley and Lee for your embies - 

It's such an exciting time.

I am nesting, Edith isn't, there's still no sign of any cleaning. Not like all the girls on the 3rd trimester board who are all cleaning like crazy. 

Mable (35 weeks and nearly there!!)


----------



## nismat

I HATE having to make this post. 
I am not pregnant. 

My stupid bloody period started first thing this morning, giving me my shortest ever luteal phase of just 10 days. A 23 day cycle when it's normally 26-28 days. What the hell is it all about? I can't quite believe that this is happening, but it is. It's definitely period bleeding, not spotting, and I've got my usual side effects of cramps and upset stomach, so I'm sure it's all over. Did a pregnancy test as the clinic will ask me if I have, even though I knew that it would be negative.

I just don't know what to do with myself, I am so upset. I've never cried like this with any of the other failed attempts, but somehow this feels so much more final. Maybe because I hoped more. Maybe because this was always going to be our last IUI cycle before moving to IVF. Maybe because I turn 36 on Sunday and now it's extremely unlikely that I will have a baby before I'm 37, even if a first attempt at IVF works. 

Sorry to be so miserable, but you all know what it's like


----------



## snagglepat

Tamsin,

I'm really sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you.      I know that nothing can really be said to make it any easier, but know that our thoughts are with you. Hopefully the upset will ease before long, but I know how tough it can be. Take it easy, you two can get through this together.

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Oh Tamsin, I'm so sorry. Can't think of anything else to say. Gutting.


----------



## nismat

Thanks girls, I'm feeling a lot better than I did first thing, although I dare say that I'm going to feel  on and off for a while. 
Unfortunately Karen had to set off early for work, so although she was there when I realised I'd started bleeding, which I'm really grateful for, I felt pretty lonesome and miserable once I was on my own.

On the plus side, I'm already enjoying the prospect of having a very large glass (or two) of red wine tonight. We've got tickets to see Clare Teal  sing this evening, which I am really looking forward to. I'm determined not to feel too miserable to go!

*Misty*, I've got everything crossed that you have a positive outcome this cycle   

Tamsin


----------



## misty

Hi!

TAMSIN:   so sorry to hear your news, don't really know what to say
except enjoy tonight and have a few  
For what its worth I think statistics show that if IUI is going to work, it
generally does so in the 1st 2 attempts so its a good thing that you've
finally decided to move onto IVF as it is so much more successful. I really
do think that yes you will have your little bundle by the time your 37!!
Just don't give up.......
I really hope that I can give you some positive   feedback and hope
on Sunday.just hang in there.

lots of luv

Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## starrysky

Tamsin I am very sorry to hear that it hasn't worked, I do understand the utter despair when you have tried so hard. It's awful as well when you aren't expecting to see the AF  and it appears and is such a shock.  It makes me mad that  we just can't get what we ant and have put so much into  . 

Misty -   to you, your 2WW is going on at great speed it seems to me anyway, I am sure that it isn't for you!! 

Charley and Lee - I hope your ET went well and those embies are settling in for the long haul. 

I had day 6 scan on Monday, some progress but of course early days, back again on Friday. Looking forward to knowing what is happening. I knowsomething is because it is like having a boxing match going on in my ovaries, I can feel them constantly! I do wish we had periscopes, we could look inside and see.  I do feel calm even about the EC, maybe its the drugs! 

That's all from me. Once again Tamsin I am gutted for you  . 

Heather


----------



## Tonia2

I'm so sorry to read your news,*Tamsin*.  I so know how it feels.... it gets harder each time instead of easier!  ... Enjoy the drinks!! I was really good for ages not drinking at all, but have been enjoying a few more freely in the last month or so 

I had my follie tracking scan last week, late, on day 14 because of weekend & public holiday, and follie was only at 10mm. Very strange. So I had another scan 3 days later and I had already ovulated a day or two prior.  The first scan was with a different person (a radiographer, not the usual Dr) and she didn't really seem that confident in what she was doing (sorry, this may be tmi, but I had to help her put the u/s probe in!! She clearly wasn't lesbian...).. Dr thinks she didn't scan it correctly....

So I missed this month. 

Not sure if we'll try one last IUI or just for IVF, need to make an appt to discuss it in the next couple of weeks.... (sigh)

Love to all, 
Tonia


----------



## starrysky

Tonia - that is really frustrating  . Good luck with your appointment to decide on the next step. 

I've been feeling that there's nothing doing inside today so looking forward to the scan tomorrow where hopefully I'll learn things are going as planned.

It turns out the woman who has joined our team who is pregnant had IVF so there is hope. 

 to you all.

Heather


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hi everyone,

Tamsin i am so so sorry about it being a BFN i think your making the right decision to move over to IVF now.  I this go does not work we will give it two more rounds of IVF.  

Lee's ET went very well we ended up with 3 A grade embies.  Two had 4 cells and one had 6 cells.  

As lee is under 40 our clinic would only let us put back 2 so we froze the other one.

She has enjoyed resting and relaxing but is finding it so hard not to pick up louis (all 21 pounds of him).  

Lee is convinced that sneezing will effect the embryos as she has been sneezing lots and lots - any idea anyone ??

We are testing on the 4th April so its going to be a long wait.  Not long now Misty and Bunny i am so excited for u both.

Tons of baby dust to everyone

Charley, lee and louis
xxx


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi everyone,

Tamsin  and Karen, I am so gutted for you, had been sending you good vibes throughout this treatment. Look after each other and good luck with whatever course you choose to take.

You are all in my thoughts even though I dont get much chance to post. Wishing you all luck.

Charley, I had really bad hayfever whilst pregnant with Edie, I sneezed from here to kingdom come and it did not have any dire consequences except for when I had morning sickness and I vomited and sneezed at the same time, not a pleasent experience!!!

Oh well good luck to everyone,

Kerry and Edie.


----------



## Mable

Good luck to Misty 

Good luck to Lee  If only we knew what makes the embryo embed and start to grow - I cant' imagine sneezing will dislodge it, if that's what she is thinking. Otherwise they would advise bed rest and they don't.

There *is* hope, Heather. With IVF there is a 1 in 4 chance of pregnancy. Once you are pregnant you will forget the horrors of your journey to get there. Good luck with your scan today!

Have good weekends everyone. Thinking of Tamsin 

ps still no cleaning happening


----------



## misty

Hi!

  Just a quick post to catch up before sunday.....  
  were both feeling very nervous and excited at the same time, really think
  I'm going to have to leave the test bit to Bunny as I am so scared 
  My stomach cramps have eased up almost completely and have no backpain
  at all now which is great but instead I have one very sore (.)!!
  I've also been feeling very shivery over the last few days so hopefully its 
  all good...

  If we get a negative were going to book a nice sun holiday for June and
  just take time out for ourselves. If we get our BFP we have to phone the 
  clinic on Monday and book a scan to see how many embies have taken.
  Our doc said that she would have me on sick certs from work if its positive,
  not sure if this is standard practice or if its due to the nature of my work
  and it being very physical etc..

  TAMSIN:Hope you're feeling better  

  HEATHER: Hang in there, its early days yet! Hope those little embies are
  setting up home in there.... 

  Luv and luck to all

  Hopeful Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## starrysky

Morning everyone! 

Awake very early with discomfort in back and ovary area, lots going on in there. From scan yesterday I have something like 38 follicles - this was kind of similar last time but only 5 eggs so risks of OHSS are not as great as they may seem. I feel quite relaxed about it all, I think!!?  . Looking like EC on Wednesday   and ET on Friday   . Planning a restful weekend. Can't believe this week has come so quickly. 


Charley and Lee - good news about your embies. Hope they are settling in there. There is stuff about sneezing on other areas of Fertility Friends. 

Kerry - good to hear from you, and what a cute baby Edie is. She is lovely and cheered me up last night.

Mable - how long now? Can't be long. Please sing us some westlife later in the week!

Misty - I'll be thinking about you tomorrow.    . 

Best wishes to evryone I haven't mentioned. 

Heather


----------



## starrysky

Me again!

Not having a particularly good weekend as planned. I am very swollen and uncomfortable. Which is fine ecxept I have felt similar to I did ( crampy feeling and a feeling that my uterus is sitting lower - probably pushed down by those enormous ovaries!!!!!) when I was realising that it hadn't worked last time. But I know that AF can't be coming, I haven't even superovulated yet!!!!  . Then I was thinking I might have OHSS but it is too early for that. Then my injection last night was a horrible one, I pushed the needle in and had what seemed like an electric shock, spontaneously pulled it out and then didn't want to do it again, but of course did. I haven't had that before - hit a nerve?  

Then our lovely day today which was to be putting up some blinds and going for a walk has turned in to DIY nightmare   ! Mainly for Jo who was doing most of the work. We haven't managed the walk but I have just slept for a couple of hours and feel a bit better .

Misty and Bunny - hope you have had good news today.

Love to everyone

Heather


----------



## Mable

Misty Misty Misty - could no news be good news??    

Heather - ooh good luck for this week for egg collection. 

Mable (36 wks-lurching)


----------



## misty

Hi,

  I guess theres not much I can say right now except that our IVF has
  failed this time and were both devastated to say the least.. 
  We tested yesterday am and were too gutted to come on with bad news.
  Last night we got an Indian takeaway and washed it all down with 2 
  bottles of wine!!
  I cant understand why it hasn't worked and wonder if all the upset with
  my SIL could have had an impact? Then I wonder if maybe I did something
  wrong and just feel such a failure 
  Poor Bunny is devastated and keeps crying and crying, I guess we need time
  to grieve and move on...
  We've decided to take at least 6 months break from ttc and go away on
  a nice holiday in June.Maybe we'll give it one more go before we give up.
  I just don't think I am strong enough to go through another cycle of IVF.

  Anyway, I hope everyone's doing ok and sorry I'm not the bearer of goodnews
  and hope for you all.
  Thanks for all you're support over the last few months.
  I'll keep in touch to see how everyone's doing.

  Luv Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## starrysky

Oh Misty I am very sorry for you and Bunny . I understand completely how devastating it is because you have to believe it will work and then when it doesn't it is very difficult to understand why. Take care of yourselves, and take your time to decide on the next step. I didn't think I would manage another IVF but I would say to you in many ways it has been easier this time, I have been calmer. Of course the 2WW still to come , and that is more horrible than any of the rest of it. The disappointment is so great. I was very down for  a long time afterwards but did pick up eventually. 

I have some problems here too . Between 40 and 45 follicles, some very big, and having to make decisions today about carrying on. There is a real possibility that any embies will need to be frozen    because to transfer them will put me at too high risk for OHSS. I am sure I will be okay and have said I wnat to go on but I will be disappointed if it does not go ahead at all (which is also poss) or if I can't have the transfer. But I guess if either of these two things happen it will be for a safety reason, and better safe than sorry. They have taken a blood test today for oestrogen which will also give them an idea of how at risk I am. However Misty even with all of these things going on it has still been easier.

EC is 9 am Wed if it goes ahead  . Fingers crossed for me.

 to all

Heather


----------



## lucky2010

TAMSIN, so sorry to hear your news. I hope you're doing ok. Nothing I can say I know but we're thinking of you.

MISTY and BUNNY too, I have had my fingers crossed for you all weekend and was very sad to read your post today.

Take care all, Rach and Julie


----------



## Mable

Oh Misty I am so sorry it didn't work this time.   It's been an unlucky month. I don't think there is anything you could have done, it's a microscopic process. Don't blame yourself.

Heather - good luck with your follies. Fingers crossed for you. If they freeze your embies when would they put them back in for you? Sounds like a worrying time for you.

Mable


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Dear
Misty, bunny Tamsin and Karen i a so so sorry about your BFN it is so devastating when u build your hopes up so much.  Dont give up though it will happen i have read so many fantastic outcomes on this site ( and it has taken some people 3/4 goes at IVF but when it works u forget the time, emotional energy and money it has taken)

Heather wow that is alot of follicles- you could have enough eggs for 15 goes!!!
i hope it all goes ok and they let u continue.  When lee only had 5 follicles i though that was the end of that cycle.  Good luck we have enerything crossed for u we need some good news this month.

Were currently on day 9 of our 2ww and lee said she doesnt feel any different.  She had twinges and pains up to yesterday but only feels tired and has a bad headache now. So although were trying to think positive we may not have good news next week but we are blessed with Louis and were going to give it three goes at IVF before all pennies run out and will have to re think our options.  Our donor sperm runs out next november so time is not really on our side either.

Tons of baby dust and hugs to everyone

Charley, lee and Louis

xxx


----------



## nismat

*((((((((Misty & Bunny))))))))) * I am so sorry to read your sad news  and to hear how upset you both are. It must be so devastating, but I'm sure that there's absolutely nothing you could have done differently to have had a better outcome from the IVF. Sometimes the embryos implant, and other times they don't, and who can ever know why not? With IVF, it does seem like there should be every chance that it _should _ work as there are so many aspects where the element of chance is removed (timing of insemination, good ovulation, sperm getting to the right place, sucessful fertilisation); it's just so tough that there are still no guarantees even when you have good healthy embryos put back straight in to the uterus. It does sound like it's very important to take time out to recuperate after an IVF cycle, so I hope that the immediate crushing pain will begin to recede soon, even though it will take longer to get back to "normal". It's good to hear from Heather that she has so far found the 2nd attempt easier to deal with than expected after the earlier failed cycle, as I can imagine that at the moment it seems almost impossible to think of going through it all again, except that we all just have to keep on trying for those babies that we want so much. 

*Heather * - I hope that your oestrogen test brings you a good result. All those follies sounds distinctly uncomfortable, not to mention the treatment issues that arise. No wonder you have felt like there was a boxing match going on in there! I'm so glad you are feeling calmer this time around though, it must make it easier to deal with all the problems, and as you say, far better to be safe than sorry, even though it would be hugely disappointing not to be able to get to transfer  BTW, I've had that "electric shock" thing happen a couple of times; horrible isn't it? I'm sure that it is the needle hitting a nerve. You certainly have to steel yourself to get the injection done afterwards. Keep us all updated with your progress. 

*Charley & Lee * - I hope that you don't get too frustrated in these last few days, despite feeling at the moment like maybe it hasn't worked. I'm sending you some positive vibes though    It must be really hard for Lee not to pick Louis up at all 

*Tonia * - it must have been so frustrating to have missed ovulation this month, especially through somebody else's incompetency  Simply unbelievable that you had to help with the probe  (although lol at your "clearly not a lesbian" comment ) I hope that your IUI/IVF decision making process isn't too difficult. I feel so done with IUIs now - utterly fed up with them! We're definitely on to IVF next, although I can't help having niggling thoughts about how it could work at home with fresh sperm...... not that we've got any potential KDs. I know what you mean about the drinking too; it feels kind of weird to be on the wine again, I'm actually not really enjoying it that much to be honest, yet at the same time I feel like I "deserve" it 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

As for me, I'm actually doing pretty well. It was really comforting to read all your messages  I feel like I must be a bit shallow though, as despite feeling so distraught last week on Wednesday, I seem to have bounced back pretty quickly  Maybe partly because I feel so positive about moving on to IVF. I don't know really, it's a bit odd. I suppose it's better than being in the depths of despair though. 
Clare Teal was fab on Wednesday night, and I think it was actually really good to have something to do that evening rather than sit at home feeling utterly miserable but not wanting to talk about it. Not really sure how Karen is feeling, as she still hasn't said a lot  We're going to the clinic for our review appointment with the doctor next Friday (April 7th), so we're not putting anything into motion for the IVF until after that (although you can be assured that I've already been doing lots of research )
I also had a really fab birthday weekend as Karen had arranged lots of stuff to spoil me utterly  We went up to London on Saturday, did some shopping, went to one of our favourite bars, then a meal in Chinatown followed by the theatre ("Blackbird" which was extraordinary - a very complex subject, but fascinating. Plus it had Jodhi May in it (from Tipping the Velvet) who Karen thinks is gorgeous  ) Then on Sunday I got out into the garden for the first time since we moved in to do some tidying up, my sister made me a birthday cake, and then we went to friends for a long lazy Sunday lunch. Plus presents and cards of course  Now I've just got to catch up on all the work I didn't get on with last week....

 Babydust to all, 
Tamsin


----------



## peaches41

Hello David,

though I am not a lesbian, I have no issues with any women using whatever methods she deems suitable.

I do have a question for you. My partner has now had the crunch SA test (Kruger) and he has only 1% normal forms, so a very sad day. I don't wish to take drugs or do ICSI etc etc, I worry about the effect of all of that on the body. So want to keep it simple.

If I wanted to find a donor would I be assured of their health status & also would they participate in a SA test. I am not interested in vasectomised married men looking for what they perceive of as an easy bonk! Can I be certain that it will be NON SEXUAL?

TIA,
Peaches


----------



## Fifebloke

Hi Peaches

Any of the Genito-Urinary Medicine clinics in the UK will do a full set of tests for free covering all the same things that the HFEA clinics test for (though you do have to ask for Hep B & C as they're not standard).  A verbal result is free but a printed copy of the report is £25.  The GUM tests don't cover CMV.

I've never had a private SA as I got a copy of the clinic one.  I'd imagine that, like anything, this can be had for a fee at any hospital or private clinic as would a CMV check if that's a factor.

Any genuine donor would be happy to be tested for your peace of mind although I'm sure they would expect to be covered for any expenses.

No genuine donor would compromise his sexual health by having unprotected sex (or NI as they like to sugar coat it).  If he offers the choice - RUN!!!!

I hope this helps

Best wishes and good luck

David


----------



## friskypony

Hi there Girlies,
Well just to update you all, I had Morven Lilly on 14th Feb by emergency section at 32weeks.
She's home now and is Beautiful (we're biased) 
Hope it goes well for you all.
Love + Luck to all
Frisky, Pup and Morven xxxxx


----------



## starrysky

Congratulations Friskypup, good to hear your news. 

Tamsin - glad to hear you are in relatively good spirits, your weekend in London sounds fab. Nothing can make up for these losses we are experiencing but it is good to do nice things for ourselves to help ourselves feel better, treating ourselves. Glad to see you are feeling so positive about starting IVF. There are certainly lots of experts here to help you. 

Misty - thinking of you, hope you are okay. 

Charley and Lee    . Not long now. I was laughing at the thought of fifteen goes!! Last time I had twenty follies but only five eggs so could be similar, and then of course OHSS risks reduced. I'll be happy with one, preferably two!!

Mable - I am using FF for a crash course in frozen embryo transfers, it is not something I know much about!! I haven't got much beyond many people do have successes which was the thing I was worrying about. I am not sure when the transfer would happen. I am feeling fairly calm about it all, and will just wait and see what they say tomorrow. 

Hi Peaches - you could have a look at some of the books that are available for lesbian women trying to conceive which give a lot of information about donor choices and issues to consider. Good luck  .

I may not post again now before my EC so wish me luck. By the way if any of you see a woman walking around holding her ears in a bizarre martian type way that will be me holding my acupressure points. The person I see for acupuncture has taped seeds in my ears that I press to help me feel calm!!!!!!  

.

Heather

PS any problems eating spicy foods in the 2WW? Can it harm the process because I really wnat a curry.


----------



## nismat

*Frisky and Pup*, what wonderful news to hear about the arrival of your daughter Morven Lilly 
      
Hope that the birth wasn't overwhelmingly traumatic with the emergency c-section, and that you are now settling in to a routine as a new family 

*Heather*, thinking of you and hoping that everything is going your way, ovary wise


----------



## Mable

Tamsin - just a thought re IVF - to get yourself referred now to Colchester or wherever you are thinking of going, the waits can be very long even if you are paying. (With Kings, even privately for example, its a 4-6 month wait just to be seen initially, then another 6 month wait to start IVF). Just a thought.

Edith is having braxton hicks very noisily in the middle of the night - what with this and the huffing and puffing trying to get comfortable with hundreds of pillows in the bed. Hope it's not coming yet...


----------



## nismat

Gosh *Mable*, I certainly hope things won't take that long!  That would be pretty hard to deal with. My GP confirmed this morning that we will definitely have to go privately for IVF, and also that ISIS clinic in Colchester has a good reputation. From reading the postings about ISIS on the IVF board here, it doesn't sound like it would take too hideously long to get started, although I can't imagine that it would be possible to get going for at least 3-4 months at the earliest. The GP's written a referral letter for me, so I think I will give them a call so that it doesn't come completely out of the blue. Karen didn't really want me to get in touch with them until after we have had our review at LWC, but it seems like the only sensible thing to do now. I also want to find out what tests/records they might accept from LWC, and what their situation is regarding donor sperm. Just something else to worry about! 

Hope that Edith can hang on to that baby a few weeks longer, although it sounds like neither of you are getting much rest at the moment. Love to you both  Are you likely to make it to the "group" on Sunday 9th, presuming that the baby doesn't accelerate its planned arrival?

Tx


----------



## starrysky

Survived! But very sore so won't stay on long. I had a massive fifty follicles drained (at first I was thinking she was sayfing fifteen) so now have to pee in a bottle (and it is hard to balance whilst so sore) to measure my output so that they can catch any OHSS early. The joys of IVF.....................! 

I got eighteen eggs which I am chuffed to bits with. Waiting till tomorrow now to see what happens to them next...... .   good quality too. 

Poor Edith - hopefully not too long now.  .

Tamsin - I hope your wait is not too long, our wait was about five months, but as frustrating as it is it is good preparation time. Would you consider acupuncture as I am sure it is helping me?

 to everuyone. Off for some more water!!!!!!!!!!!, and to watch Harry Potter having been through the triwizard tournament myself this morning, that's how it felt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heather


----------



## nismat

Heather, those numbers are quite mind-boggling!   18 eggs!!! Fantastic to hear that the sperm was good quality too, so I hope that you have had some successful fertilisation going on overnight. What have they said about the OHSS risks/possibility of ET? Am keeping everything crossed for you that you can proceed with fresh embryos, and still have a good few frosties as well.      
Hope that the soreness isn't too horrendous, although I imagine it's going to linger for some time with all the poking around they must have done to drain 50 follicles!

I really must look into finding a suitable acupuncturist near me, as I will definitely plan to add acupuncture to my "regime" prior to IVF. I've had a fair bit of acupuncture before, and I'm not wildly keen, but it does seem to be so highly recommended in conjunction with IVF that I'm willing to give it another go.


----------



## Mable

Good luck Heather - what a lovely lot of eggs! Glad to hear the sperm looks good, hope you have lovely embies in the freezer.

Tamsin, glad to hear Colchester is quicker than Kings. Good luck with this. Yes, we will be at the next meeting if we can...

The drama has subsided re braxton hicks. Edith says I can video the birth!  

Good luck to Lee in the 2 ww!
Mable


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi Mable,

Just thought I would give you the benefit of my wonderful birth experience. See if Edith can try a birthing ball throughtout the labour. I ended up sitting on it for about nine hours, I only stopped when I had my epidural. I couldnt move around very much as I was being constantly monitored so I found that rocking backwards and forwards and side to side really helped. Just a thought as I sit here whilst my little one if finally asleep (for the first time today!!!)

Good luck to you both,

Love Kerry and Edie.


----------



## starrysky

Ediths brave - with the videoing thing!!!! How exciting! 

Tamsin - I know what you mean about acupuncture, it is such a strange feeling and sometimes a bit uncomfortable. I really do feel it has helped me this time. I am pleased to learn this morning that my ET, all going well, is Saturday morning so I can have my acupuncture appointment tomorrow as planned in preparation.

I was so sore last night I thought I might need a   and was saying to Jo "try to keep me at home". But I am better today, still sore and still having problems moving around but definitely better. My wee chart is going well (sorry if tmi) so I am hoping that OHSS is staying at bay in which case the ET will go ahead. I really do want two embies put back on Saturday (April fools day!!!). I am also really pleased I have another day to recover before the ET as I think it would be awful whilst this sore. 

We had wonderful news this morning - 10 of the eggs fertilised -     - I am made up with this and trying not to think about getting some frosties   (which will only happen if there are five good quality embies on Saturday) and just hoping for two good embies to put back. 

Best wishes everyone.

Heather


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

Our two embies were put back this morning    - one tried to make a quick getaway (got stuck in the tube) and the embryologist almost missed it, suddenly she shouted "Wait I have got one here!". So we are calling that one Boomerang, or Boom for short, and the other Skippy, or Skip (because it seeemd to go well with boomerang with the australian connection). 

We didn't get any frosties as they were all grade 2, apart from the ones put back. I am disappointed in a way but glad that Boom and Skip are on board safely and hopefully settling in. 

I reamin sore, swollen like a balloon and since this morning have developed purple bruising on my lower abdomen (and weirdly stretch marks!!!!!!!!!!!!?).

Where are you all? I am wondering if there has been activity for Mable and Edith as it is a while since you have posted.

Charley and Lee and Louis - hope you have had good news.

 to eveyone.

Heather


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hi Heather

Fantastic news that your embies are now on board.  The tww drags for the first 5 days then it flies. Have you got any time off work?

Well Lee is feeling low because we could not wait and we tested this morning and it was a negative.  But our eggs did not meet the sperm till monday at 2pm (2 weeks ago)so it was too early but she still feels sad.

We have decided if it is a neg to go for it again straight away and to save the frostie.


Good luck to everyone

Love

Charley, Lee and Louis

xxx


----------



## starrysky

Hi Charley 

Sorry to hear about Lee's negative test, will u test again Monday? I am glad you feel positive about getting going again with another cycle. 

I am going   already with the 2WW, woke up through the night twice with AF type cramps and convinced myself it is all over already. Felt very down about it all. I didn't get as far as test day last time. Feel very tired today, also nauseous, swollen, and generally yuck. 

I had saved leave from least year and am using it this year to be off all the way through the 2WW and just beyond the result which is a real luxury but I am really happy with this. I've got a couple of acupunture appointments planned over the two weeks.

 to everyone.

Heather


----------



## nismat

*Lee & Charley*, sending hugs to you both  So disappointing to hear that this IVF cycle may not have worked for you. I hope that it's just a case of testing too early.  

*Heather * - thinking of you as well. Thanks heavens you got the 2 embies transferred back safely, and not just one!  Have you got non-energetic stuff planned to keep you busy some of the time during your 2ww? It is so easy to drive yourself mad with all the wondering and analysis, when you've got nothing much else to think about. 14 days never feels so long as during the 2ww! After all, I'm sure that you know that cramps this early are far more likely to be from embryos digging in than because it's not working  However, given how you must be feeling after all the ovary bashing, it's not surprising if you are finding it hard to feel positive right now. I'm really hoping that you not only get to testing date this time around, but that it's a great big fat positive for you.    
 Stick Boom & Skip, stick!


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Good luck Heather!!!    Hope you stay sane on the 2ww. We didn't get any frosties either. I hope this is the one for you.

No action from us - 37 weeks - a little bit of water leaked out on the mattress last night but not really enough to be waters breaking. 

Sorry to hear about Lee's early test, although it could still be too early.

Good luck everyone- Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Hey everyone,

I've not been on here for a week or so, and what a lot has happened!

*Heather*, my godness what a journey you've been on! Really glad to hear it's gone well and you've got two healthy, happy embies on board. Go skippy! Go Boom!  Here's hoping they're exceedingly sticky!

*Lee and Charley*, is there any news? Positive thoughts to you that it was just an early test. When R got a BFP last year we had negative tests until 17 days after ovulation, so it can happen. Fingers crossed.

*Misty and Bunny*, I'm so sorry to hear that the IVF didn't work out this time. We were all vouching for you so much. A good holiday sounds like an excellent plan. We can't wait for our trip in August, and the thought of coming back to TTC refreshed and revitalised.

*Frisky and Pup*, huge congratulations to you both on the birth of Morven Lilly. It sounds like it might have been quite a stressful birth, and I'm so glad to hear that you're all home and settled and loving every minute. 

*Mable*, I had to giggle at your pleasure at the prospect of videoing the birth.  I know you've talked about having an early induction because of the GD. Have you any idea when this might be or are you going to wait and see what happens naturally? Leaking waters can be a sign that things are beginning to happen anyway. Have you any idea how Edith's cervix is doing? I'm excited for you guys. Can't wait to hear how things continue to pan out.

*Kerry*, what a lovely pic of Edie! She's growing fast. 

There's nothing to report here, apart from the fact that my most recent client gave birth to a lovely baby girl last Friday. It was fantastic! I can't begin to express how much I love this job! I've recently been made the West Midlands region rep for Doula UK so I'm now running a local doula group and email list as well. It's great stuff, and keeps me out of mischief!

Sending best wishes to everyone,

Gina. x


----------



## starrysky

Morning everyone. Feeling a bit better today  . 

Thanks for your good wishes for Boom and Skip. I am hopeful that Boom not making it out of the catheter at the first go is a sign of how sticky he/she is. I also hope the AF cramps are those embies digging in with a JCB!!!!!!   

Tamsin - Once I feel a bit better I am going to plan some fairly relaxing things to do, maybe just a morning or afternoon thing so that I can rest for the other part of the day. I definitely do need some distraction. 

Mable - I was sure you being away for a few days meant that things were happening. You must be so excited about it!! 

Gina - that is exciting news about your doula developments. Hopefully being around all those babies will give you and Rae positive vibes. 

 to everyone 

Heather


----------



## nismat

Hi all,
I've just been speaking to the local clinic that we are thinking of switching to for IVF, and whilst they sound really helpful and friendly, and encouraging that we would be able to get going fairly quickly, the donor sperm situation there is NOT GOOD AT ALL!  
Basically, they don't use much donor sperm anyway, and when they do buy it in, their primary source is that sperm bank in Harley Street which has decided not to release any sperm for IVF. Ugh. I actually spoke to the embryologist at the clinic, and he explained that the reasoning behind this is because any frosties from an IVF cycle have to be counted as one of the maximum of 10 pregnancies from a donor (if you don't get pregnant from the fresh ET), and so they are "in limbo" pregnancies. Because there is such a shortage of donors, this particularly clinic/sperm bank doesn't want to "tie up" any of their supply of donors in this way. I suppose it makes sense, but it doesn't stop it from being frustrating. 
So, if we do switch to this clinic, he was talking about securing some sperm for us prior to the start of a treatment cycle, but it wasn't at all clear how easy this would be. He is going to look into it though, and also check about the processes of importing sperm from the US, as this might be our only other realistic option. He did suggest providing our own known donor (who would then have to go through the 6 month quarantine)   Bless! If we had a known donor or wanted to use one, I don't think that we would be considering IVF! Sometimes I have started thinking about the advantages of fresh sperm though.... but it doesn't take away the reasons why we chose not to go that route initially.
Hmm, makes me slightly re-think the whole changing clinics thing, away from LWC with its own sperm bank! We're back there on Friday for our review with the doctor, so maybe I'll ask how possible it is for us to arrange to buy some sperm from them. No harm in asking anyway!


----------



## evelet

true, there's no harm in asking at all!

i suppose otherwise you might consider going through IVF with the LWC? Or would you rather purchase sperm from the USA instead? I have to say that, if you've got a doctor on board I don't think it takes THAT long to arrange.

good luck though. what a pain in the bum all this is..... if only it could be a bit more straightforward...


----------



## friskypony

hi girls
Thanks for all the congrats, you'll have to forgive my short posts as morven likes to be held when i'm on line, no easy to type and hold baby.... 
STARRY - Congrats on boom an skip being on board, i swore by baby asprin and pineapple juice...take it easy x
Mable - my waters started with a tiny leak, so keep an eye on her it won't be long now  
to all other girlies good luck and lots of    to all xxxxxx


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Loads of good luck for Heather and Jo - hope those embies are holding on in there!  

We have a bed booked on the labour ward for induction on 11th April - I think induction can take several days, but we will meet our baby next week.


----------



## starrysky

Mable - how exciting to have a date!! Will be thinking of you then, send best wishes to Edith!
.

Heather


----------



## evelet

Mable said:


> We have a bed booked on the labour ward for induction on 11th April - I think induction can take several days, but we will meet our baby next week.


wow!!!!! that's so exciting!!!! It can take a few days its true (a friend of ours took 4 days before she was in full labour) but its so nice to have a date!


----------



## Mable

Thanks guys - is rather exciting and scary at the same time! We are trying to think of stuff to take to keep us occupied as I think it's going to be a rather long haul. Edith has got some sewing for me to do.

Fingers crossed for Heather - how is the 2ww going?

 to you all
Mable


----------



## starrysky

Mable - the 2WW is BAD!!!!!! I am seriously considering requesting an admission to the Maudsley. Last night was especially bad as after a day or two free of AF type pains I woke up twice with pains and a horrible sense of things going wrong. Did Edith have AF type pains at all during the 2WW?  I just ask out of interest but I know that you can still get a BFP whether or not you have had AF pains and even some bleeding. 

Now on a positive note, once I have got through tomorrow I will be half way through. I cant believe i have come this far already.        . I made myself a cooked breakfast this morning and every bit of it tasted odd so....?Good sign? But I have had mild cramping all day. 

I have been on a mission to find brazil nuts and the right kind of pinepple juice today. I found brazil nuts in M and S, but covered in chocolate and I wonder if that undoes the good of the nuts?!!! . Who cares, they are nice. 

The worse day for me will be Monday if I make it that far as that was when my AF started last time so I am planning a bit of baking for distraction. I wish I was a hedgehog that could just hibernate until the 15th.

Now I have to put in a few good words for Jo who has been looking after me very well, and making lots of nice food!!! 

Anyway hows preparations going for Tuesday? All the bets of luck when it comes. Will you be starting tx at some point Mable, or is that something that is not on your minds at the moment. Of course this is my last ever tx so if it hasn't worked it will be Jo in the hotseat and I'll be posting as a DP. Thank goodness for the lesbian thread. Tt was Edith who started it, wasn't it. Well done Edith?

Love to everyone else, Misty I hope you are okay. 

Heather


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hiya everyone

Well is was a BFN for us we did have our hopes raised when lee had some spotting ( thought it was implantation) but her AF came two days later.  Oh well we have to look at the positive Rio is still in the freezer ( our third embie) and louis is fast asleep in his pushchair.  As lee was a poor responder to the drugs and only one ovary reponded with 5 follicles she has a laparoscopy to remove the cyst at the end of the month.

We are going to see if they would let me produce the eggs and she carry my eggs with the donor sperm or if i can carry rio as got pregnant with louis first time so it should all still work in there!.

Heather- Good luck with everything it all sounds so positive (tescos sell brazil nuts and pure pinapple).  

Mable- wow ur little bundle will be here soon its so exciting.

Tamsin - Could u not come to the Oxford fertility unit they take people from out of county and they are so nice and have donor sperm available.

Thank-you for all your support during our 2ww we will be there again soon.  I wish it was free why does it have to cost so much we pay for the drugs and the procedures dont take long?

Lots of love

Charley ,  lee and louis
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky2010

sorry to hear of you BFN louismum. thinking of you both.

Mable and Edith, best of luck for next week... we'll be thinking of you.

much love rach and Jules


----------



## Tonia2

OMG! So much to catch up on!!

Good luck *Heather * & Jo -love the Aussie names... hang in there Skippy & Boom!!

*Misty & Charley * - so sorry about your bfns.  No one's had much luck on here this month it seems. It's GOT to get better from here on in!! Has anybody heard from *Woo_woo*recently? - I was thinking of her the other day, wondering how she was doing...

*Mable & Edith * OMG! how exciting! It's only 4 days away til things start happenign. You must be so excited!! I can't wait to hear! 

How are you doing Tamsin? Any more info on the sperm situation? 
I am going to miss doing IUI this next month because I'll ovulate over Easter and the clinic is obviouslyu closed. Couldn't get an appt to talk to Dr til May, so things are SO not happening right now!! Grrr! So frustrating... I'd really like to not have to do IVF but I'm beginning to feel it's the _only_ thing that might work. 

Congratulations Frisky & Pup on little Morven...  Well done! You must be so tired and busy right now!!

Love to all and others I've not mentioned, 
Tonia


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone - where has the sunshine gone today? It better be here for the weekend as me, Jo, Boom and Skip are going to leeds castle tomorrow and the beach at hastings on sunday.  . Actually I don't care about the weather so long as Boom and Skippy are coming too and   is going on her holidays for nine months. 

Tonia - I am glad you liked our choice of names, Boomerang just seemed so apt. I did think about you on the day of the ET after we named them Boom and Skip. I am sorry you are having a frustrating delay because your last treatment went wrong didn't it with the inexperienced nurse? 

Charley and Lee, sorry it was a negative this time. I wish Lee well with her laparoscopy and that it does the trick and /or that your clinic will consider your idea if you decide to go that route. 

I was thinking yesterday that is this hasn't worked for me and Jo starts tx and is successful I will feel more "biologically " (that's not quite what I mean) connected because she is using the same donor and I will also have had the opportunity to have some time with related embryos inside. Does that make sense, or is this 2WW finally pushing me over the edge!?

Can I just ask if any of you ever worry about the effect of each others hormones. Jo is worried because she is pretty sure that her AF is due next week and she is worried that it will have an effect on mine. On my last IVF the same thing happened and I remembered worrying about it then. Although we are not usually synchronised! I'd welcome any thoughts/ideas on this one. She is not thinking about moving out next week but of sleeping in a different room!!!  ? 

Best wishes everyone!

H


----------



## Alison0702

Hello everyone. 
I am new to this site, was recommended by someone off lesbian insemination group.
It's been interesting reading your posts. I am glad there are a lot of us going thru the same kind of stuff. Most boards I have looked at have been seriously lacking lesbians!!!!!!!!
Anyway, I'll give you an update on me.
I'm Alison and have been with my other half Ju for over 4 years. We started going to a fertility clinic last August. I have very erratic periods and also don't ovulate so I have been taking Clomid and am currently on day 4 of 150mg, so i'm very emotional at the mo.
I haven't responded to the other 2 doses of Clomid, so I'm hoping this will have worked.
The only problem is that I am CMV negative and my clinic have no cmv- sperm and cant get it apparently.
So, if I ovulate it will have all bn for nothing. I have read a few people on here who are also CMV- but they were allowed to have CMV+ sperm due to the lack of cmv- donors.
Has anyone else experienced this as I will go straight back to my clinic as he has told me the HFEA forbid it. 
Anyway, hope to speak to you soon
Alison xx


----------



## Tonia2

*Welcome Alison*!!  Glad you have joined us! I'm not up on the CMV -/+ stuff at all, so can't help you out there - if it has been a consideration at my clinic they haven't told me about it and I keep forgetting to ask... someone else here will have a better idea I'm sure. It's pretty good on here - you find out answers to all sorts of things, even questions you didn't know you had. It is such a relief to be able to find others in the same boat too...Once again, welcome! 

*Heather * I'm pretty sure it's not necessary to sleep in separate rooms!!  The embies taking will override any cycle synchronising, not the other way round. Even more so if you don't normally synchronise anyway! I wouldn't worry about that at all... 
as far as the biological connection thing goes- the situation we're all in is all a bit weird really, don't you think! Half of the 'prospective parents' on this thread are not biologically related (generally speaking), & I know Bron struggles to feel connected to the whole process because of that. Whatever helps you get your head around it all is ok I reckon!! We're all so different -we infer various meanings on all sorts of circumstances -I don't think there's a right or wrong at all... just go with it if it's working!!    Good luck!! test day is getting closer...    Hope you're enjoying your weekend away,

Love Tonia


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

 More than one week through the 2WW. At last!!!!

During day feeling more "good" signs than bad. Still very bloated, sore (.)(.)s, a couple of instants of nausea, some dizzyness, and tiredness. Night times are the worst as I feel like I have full on PMT. Tomorrow is a bit of a tough day as that wa sthe day last time everything went wrong so will be glad when Tuesday rolls around with  no AF. . 

Have had a nice weekend though with Jo, Boom and Skip.

A big welcome to Alison. Can't help you with the CMV but I think you need to talk to your clinic again, especially if you have become aware that other people are being able to use it.  Perhaps you could post on the general donor sperm/eggs site as I am sure this must be coming up all the time now.  Then go back to the clinic. It sounds like you need to sort something out with the clinic so that there is a plan for when you are ready. Good luck with your treatment. I hope the clomid does its job.   .

Tonia - of course you are right about the separate rooms!! We are just going mad    both of us! Thank you for alerting the    . I have to say I am not tempted at the moment. 

Mable and Edith - Good Luck for Tuesday. Are you taking Westlife to the delivery? If we get a BFP I promise to become a fan. 

Hi to everyone else, How did Friday go Tamsin, it was Friday wasn't it?

Heather


----------



## Alison0702

Hi everyone..
Well, have finished the clomid and Ju still alive. ha ha.  
Spoke to my consulatant last night and he is going to check with HFEA again this week to make double sure I cant have cmv positive sperm. However, there are risks (as always) of micng the two together as cmv can be secreted in sperm and can harm an unborn baby if this happens  
But I am going to beat him to it and call them first thing,. I am also going to ctc a few clinis aswell that I know have cmv negative sperm to see if they will supply to him. Hey its all too technical isnt it.What a pelava!!!
So, i start peeing into containers on Thursday to start testing whether I have ovulated or not...Fingers X.

Anyway,

Heather, glad your a bit more positive today. Must be very stressful for you both. My fingers are crossed for you.. Is it Tuesday when you test? I did post on the general donor sperm thread bt only one person came back to me. She is in the North East too, and her clinic didnt seem to concerned. Ah well, we'll just have to wait and see.

Tonia thanks for your big ozzie welcome. Everyone is so nice on this site, and your right, you do learn a whole load of stuff.

Well girls, I am off now to have a few drinks and an indian. yum yum.  

Take care and speak soon...

xxx


----------



## misty

EDITH & MABLE,

  Just wanted to wish you both   for tomorrow.
  I'll be thinking of you and really hope everything goes smoothly...
  Cant wait to hear your news 

  Lots of luv and  

  Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## Mable

Thanks guys for all your support! I'll be off line for a few days but will update you when I can. I am feeling anxious, but not as anxious as poor old Edith who is very worried about the pain. 

Loads of   for Heather and Jo - 

Tamsin, how was your consultation at the LWC?
 to you all,
Mable


----------



## nismat

Hi all, 
*Mable & Edith*, sending you lots of love, luck and patience to get through the next few days.  I'm sure it's going to be a lot of hard work, but once you get to hold your baby in your arms, hopefully it will all recede. I hope that Edith finds the pain easier to manage than the anticipation of it - I can see how it would be a pretty overwhelming prospect! What's the birth plan, if all goes normally/according to expectations? I think that I would not be too resistant to the idea of pain meds - whatever gets you through!

*Heather & Jo* - sending you masses of  vibes, and really hoping that don't get any signs of bleeding for many months to come  Glad to hear that you had a nice weekend, and I hope that you are managing to stay positive on what must be a pretty scary day after your last IVF cycle. 

Welcome *Alison *  The consequences of the sperm shortages really are dire aren't they, and so much worse if you are looking for CMV- donors. I'm pretty sure that the use of CMV-/+ is decided by each clinic. It may be an HFEA recommendation, but it can't be a legal obligation, as not all clinics enforce it. From what I've read, there is a difference between being CMV+ and having CMV in an active form - the stage at which it is infectious. There are 2 CMV tests (IgG and IgB), and I think (although I'm not 100% sure) that one shows whether the antibody is detected i.e. you are CMV+, and if you are, the other one shows whether or not it is active. If it's not active (and usually it is not), then it should be safe to use CMV+ sperm even if you are CMV-. Naturally though, many clinics are cautious, operating on the " better safe than sorry" principle. Definitely worth pursuing though.

Karen & I did indeed go for our review on Friday at LWC, and came out with rather a different plan to the one we started out with! Basically, because of the donor sperm shortages, we have decided to stay with LWC so as not to add extra stress and time onto our ttc plans. I always feel pathetically reassured after seeing a doctor  We had a really good long chat with her, and got to ask lots of questions about all the things I was worried about - particularly about my lack of response to the drugs so far. Anyway, we are going to start IVF in a month's time, just going straight on to down-regging starting on day 20 of my next cycle (I could have started with this cycle i.e. tomorrow, but that was just way too quick for me to get my head around it ). She said that given that my cycle is pretty regularly around 27 days, I didn't need to take the Pill beforehand. I'll be sniffing Synarel twice a day, then I'll go for a down-regging check scan on cd 5, and start stimms (200iu Puregon daily) then, if all is as it should be. The doctor said that normally she would have prescribed 150iu daily, but given my lack of response before, we all thought it was best not to be too cautious. I'll have regular blood tests for oestradiol levels so that my dosage can be adjusted as necessary from quite an early stage, before I start having scans to check on follie growth. Yikes, it all seems very real now! Need to look into different places to compare drugs prices - IVF certainly is pricey  We've been told to budget just over £4000, but it will rise if my Puregon dosage needs to be increased. We've also been strongly recommended to have ICSI as well, which makes it more expensive. The actual egg collection and embryo transfer procedures are carried out at the Cromwell hospital, not LWC. I'm actually quite pleased about that, as I found them very professional, but still friendly, when I had my hy-cosy there (it felt much more reassuring than LWC in terms of carrying out procedures!). Apparently they usually do ET 3 days after EC, rather than the more usual 2, to give the embryos more chance to carry on dividing so that it's easier to see which ones are the best quality. Dr Venkat explained that some embryos which look perfectly good quality can stop dividing for no reason, and this can be a reason why IVF doesn't work. I had no idea about this, I presumed that once they were fertilised that was the hard work done, and it was just a case of whether they would implant or not 

Right, that's all from me for now (a veritable essay!). Must get on with some work


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone 

Well day 10 is almost over       . Somehow it has been easier than I expected. I do feel different, still bloated and sore, PMT feeling again through night which although it doesn't feel good at the time is different from last year. I would never have gone into work last year had I felt like I felt when I woke up this morning. So maybe it is a good sign although sounds the opposite....?! Only Tuesday - Wednesday - Thursday and Friday to go, and the rest of today. I can do it!!!! I have things lined up for all week now to try to make the day pass more quickly. But I didn't do my baking today. I wanted to sit down as much as possible to stop anything from falling out!!!!!  

Tamsin - well that is exciting news that a   is planned. Do your clinic decide on ICSI versus IVF on the day dependent on sperm quality. We were lined up for ICSI but the sperm was such that we were able to go for IVF in the end. Our ET was 3 days after EC as well, they waited to see which ones were doing best. It was really good for me this time as I don't think my body would have coped with any prodding the day before. I felt a bit more recovered and ready to receive the embies. 

Alison - It sounds like you are not too far away from a solution with the CMV issue. You are right about it being technical, there are things I never thought I would ever know about. A friend of mine trying to conceive naturally with her male partner used to consult me on all kinds of fertility issues and I realised then how much I had learned! I test on Saturday - oh, I wish it was tomorrow   . I keep reading about others due to test at the end of the week testing early but I am not going to do that   Iam not!! nfact I am not buying a test until the end of the week. 

Finally Mable and Edith - once again I am sure we will all be thinking of you over the next few days and we look forward to hearing your news.   . The storks are coming!!!!

 to all

Heather


----------



## Alison0702

Hi all

Well, have spoken to a few more clinics today, one being LWC, the other centre for life in Newcastle.

LWC said they do not give cmv+ sperm to a cmv- person. Centre for life said the opposite. So I have left a message for my cons to call me but he hasnt yet. This is another reason why I want to change clinics, as I feel I am annoying him by keep perstering him about this. However, due to the fact we are paying him lots of dosh, he will just have to lump it.

*Tamsin*, I think your right about it being the clinics decision. I am glad you are both feeling a lot better since your appointment on Friday. I'm like you and feel a lot better after speaking to the docs. You just take care and look after yoursel.
You might want to book your other half on a little holiday while you are on the spray. It made a friend of mine loopy and her hubby was well pleased when she came of it .

*Heather * dont you be buying any tests until saturday. I cant even imagine how bad the 2ww is, but you know its naughty ha ha.

*Mable and Edith* Thinking of you both. Bet you cant wait to meet your little bundle 

Take care all
Alison


----------



## starrysky

Very excited for Mable and Edith today!!!! 

Day 11 of the 2WW for me, PMT through night, a mornings respite and then back to cramping and backache this afternoon   and feeling pretty negative. 

I need a time machine!!!!! 

Just got to take it day by day now, no other choice. 

Heather


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi everyone,

Just to let Mable and Edith that we are thinking of them, oooh it brings back so many memories, all of them good.
Good Luck,

Heather, Hope your 2ww proves successfull, you really deserve it after all you have been through.

Alison, welcome, I dont get much chance to post nowadays so good luck in advance for your ttc journey.

Kerry and Edie


----------



## evelet

i've been thinking about edith/mable too! wonder what's happening? its so exciting!


----------



## lucky2010

it's very exciting to think that Mable and Edith could have their little one by now!!

We're thinking of you guys!!!


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone.

I wonder if baby "Westlife" is here yet? Can't wait to hear the news. 

As for me I'm hanging in there with no AF yet and nightly cramps that sometimes come during the day too. Every morning I wake up thinking the worst has happened. But not yet. I am almost there for testing - less than two days now. We are going to buy our pregnancy test today, there is part of me that wants to wait until the last possible minute tomorrow. But knowing our luck with it being easter we'd miss the shops and not be able to find one. Then I really would go loopy. 



Heather


----------



## Alison0702

everyone

Hope you're all looking forward to easter. 

Well, just an update from me. I have just spoke to my clinic about the issue of giving cmv+ sperm to a cmv- woman.
I have at last discovered that it is a HFEA recommendation, BUT it is up the clinic whether they do it or not - and mine has said he will give me a cmv+ donor. woohoo

I go for a scan tomorrow at 1230 to see if 150mg clomid has worked, and my follicles look like they arent just painted on  
So, fingers corssed I ovulate this month, cos if I do, I can have my first treatment of IUI. God I really hope I can at least try this month. I'll let you know how it goes!

Heather, good luck sweetie. I really hope you get a BFP this time round. You deserve it after all you've been through.            

Hope everyone else is ok, its been a bit quiet on this board this week. 

Speak soon
Love Alison
xx


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

Still hanging on in there - a day and a half to go. Cramps again tonight  . Why can't I get a night off?! It seems to be my lot this time that I am going to be mentally tortured all the way up to testing!!

Alison, thanks for your good wishes and hurrah for your clinic.   . The CMV thing is such a big issue and yet people who conceive naturally must be CMV pos and CMV neg without even knowing it!!! Good luck with getting started.


to you all. 

Please cross fingers for me that I at least get to test this time.    

Heather


----------



## misty

Hi!

  Just popping in to say Hi!!
  Edith and Mable surely must have their little bundle by now, cant wait to hear 
  the news... 

  HEATHER: thinking of you and really hoping you get your BFP tomorrow  

  I have to admit that Bunny and I are are having a very tough time with
  trying to come to terms with our failed IVF  
  I guess we both just assumed it would work and now were just devastated.
  On my first day back to work after a month I had a very bad fainting
  episode and haven't felt right since so we did another test which was negative
  but we were concerned as I still feel very tired and struggle to get through
  each day.I started a course of pharmaton a few days ago and we booked
  a sun holiday for a week at the end of may with the hope that it might
  rekindle our spirits a bit...I just feel so sad all the time and seem to have
  lost interest in everything. Bunny has also taken it very badly and is still upset.
  I worry about the strain this is putting on our relationship which is more
  important to me than anything.
  Bunny is anxious for us to try again later on in the year but I keep telling
  her that im not sure right now if I can go through it all again and yet I don't
  want to give up or disappoint her either...  If I didn't have to go through
  EC I wouldn't mind too much as I found that very traumatic.

  Anyway, sorry to go on but was hoping for a bit of feedback or advice on
  how to cope at this stage. I very much feel hopeless about it ever working.
  I know this might sound daft but is there any hope of iui working if IVF has
  failed? Doc said my lining was perfect,tubes clear and eggs good so nothing
  obvious wrong...

  Luv to everyone

  Misty & Bunny xxx


----------



## Alison0702

everyone

Misty and Bunny - Really feel for you both at this horrible time. It must be so upsetting. A friend of mine has been trying for 5 years, and has just gone through her 2nd IVF and failed. She was devastated, but has frozen emryo's waiting to get onboard and is starting again in June.  I think its more frustrating when there is nothing wrong with you.  

Heather - hope you're ok. I am sending positive thoughts to and fingers are crossed.     

Well - I am pleased to say that I have a follicle 15mm. The first time I have responded to clomid. So, if I dont ovulate myself before Sunday, I have to take the injection on Sunday night, and I will be going for my "present" on Tuesday. I am in shock cos I thought I would just be told that I had to come back next month. BUT no.
Very chuffed that at least I can try, and will be going the the dreaded   from next Tuesday.

Anyway, hope everyone else is ok and lots of   to all
Speak soon
Alison


----------



## starrysky

Misty - I am sorry you and Bunny are feeling so low -  . I also was devastated when my IVF didn't work and went back to work only to completely run out of energy a week or so later and I ended up off sick for about a month. It was a really horrible time. I needed that time off to recover physically and mentally. There is something about the process that is really draining. There is something about the loss of the loss of the embies that is hard to bear as part of you thinks "well the embies are in there, how can it not work?". I used the negative cycle bit of FF a lot and actually I got some suggestions off there like using St Johns Wort. It just took a lot of time to begin to feel better. Your holiday sounds good and it's nice that it is a few weeks away, when the loss may be less raw. Also you need to take your time to decide on the next step. If you decide to go ahead with a second try I used hypnotherapy to get me through the EC and that helped a lot (was in agony afterwards but already I can't remember quite how bad it was that first night). I think there are some people on FF who have changed back from IVF to IUI -it might be worth having a look. This infertility thing is just the worst thing in the world. I have seen families with children all over the place today and just thought how lovely it would be if it could be those of us who are struggling. Would you consider at some point non-treatment options such as adoption? It is something that Jo and I feel very positive about doing at some point. But we better get a move on!

Alison - well it is all happening very quickly for you. Brilliant!!!!! Good luck   . the two week wait - well, don't ask me how but we do get through it!! I am absolutely surprised that I have not gone mad by now. Thanks for your good wishes. 

Well it is less than twelve hours to go. This morning was very tough as it was pouring with rain and we had wanted to go to the seaside. I had cramps from the morning onwards, normally I have just got them evening/night so I was very worried about that. But we went to the seaside anyway and ate fish and chips in the pouring rain anc cold, and then suddenly it started to brighten up and we went for a lovely walk. I thought to myself that was a great way to spend the last day of the 2WW, whatever the result. I am     about tomorrow, and scared about not making it that far.

Mable and Edith - hope all is well and looking forward to hearing from you.

Happy easter weekend to everyone

Heather


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Everyone,

Heather... good luck for tomorrow... we're thinking of you!!

Misty and Bunny, I'm sorry you're suffering such a painful loss. It must be awful to have felt so close and still not have had a BFP. In answer to your question about whether to try IUI after a failed IVF... a friend of mine had 2 cycles of IVF and then in effect 'gave up' on the hope of having a baby... they then went on to conceive naturally... it just goes to show! Julie and I are thinking of you.

With us.... I am about to start a new job in 4 weeks(ish) and have to have worked at the hospital for a year at 25weeks pg to be entitled to full maternity leave... the countdown is on!! I'm trying really hard not to presume that I'll just get pregnant first time... Julie is keeping my feet firmly on the ground though.

Thinking of everyone.

Rachael and Julie


----------



## starrysky

Hi Everyone,

We can hardly believe it but it is a     !  

We have PRECIOUS CARGO ON BOARD!!!     

Will post again later, thankyou to you all for your support during the 2ww.

Heather & Jo & Molly


----------



## Alison0702

Heather and Jo

THAT'S FANTASTIC...WELL DONE YOU.

    

Take it easy now, and speak soon

Love Alison & Ju
xxxx


----------



## Tonia2

Yay Yay !! WELL DONE Heather & Jo YAY!! 

              

You must be over the moon! I'm so excited for you!

Love to you all (all 3 or 4 of you)!!
Love Tonia


----------



## nismat

Heather and Jo, that's just the BEST news!!!!
I'm so pleased for you after everything that you've been through, it's just fabulous to know that you've actually got that BFP.


----------



## lucky2010

Fantastically, wonderfully exciting news.... Well done Heather and Jo!!!!! We're so happy for you. Congratulations.

Rach and Julie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midnightaction

Sorry I have not been around for a couple of months, computer totally crashed and took 8 weeks to get fixed !!! 

*Heather & Jo* That is wonderful news, you both must be up on  at the moment, I am soo happy for you both, wishing you heaps of love and luck for the next 8 mths !! 

*Mable & Edith* Hope your little bundle is now with you and your enjoying every single second of it !! 

Love to everyone else, Tamsin, Heather, Tonia, Gina & Rae, Misty & Bunny, Rach & Julie, Alison, Evelet 

No cycling for me at the moment, taking a holiday in June and then going for IVF with ICSI again in July 

Love

Sarah xx


----------



## evelet

i don't want to step on their toes so i shan't give any details but Edith and Mable's baby was bo!rn on Thursday and is healthy and well. All are now home from the hospital. Congrats to them all


----------



## starrysky

Lovely to hear that all is well with Edith and Mable!!! 

Thanks for all your congratulations. I still can't believe it is a BFP and I am now on  but also a bit  . I am still having cramps which is worrying me. Although when I didn't have any for most of the day I was worried that I wasn't feeling anything!! . I am looking forward to that first scan. 

Sarah - good to hear from you, that holiday sounds good. 

Love and   to everyone.

Heather


----------



## evelet

congrats congrats congrats to you heather!!! try and stay calm - all you can do now is rest up as much as possible. when is that scan anyway?


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

Hope you are all having a lovely easter weekend. 

I wonder what life is like in the Mable/Edith household!!     !!

I have just gone back to last years posts to see when Mable and Edith had their first scan as we go to the same clinic so I think it will be two/three weeks from now. Aaaaaggghhhhh.....these pains are still making me anxious. Did any of you have them and for how long into being pregnant?

Best wishes everyone

Heather


----------



## nismat

Wasn't it nice to get a 4 day Easter break? We certainly needed it!
We spent the weekend doing not much, apart from going out for a couple of nice lunches, visiting the Beth Chatto Gardens which are close to us, and I also made the long-awaited new blinds for our bedroom which took a while but look fab.

Wonderful news that Edith, Mable and their little baby are safely home from the hospital. Congratulations! I hope that you are all in a state of bliss as well as exhaustion.     

*Heather * - from everything I've read, having the cramps, although it must feel worrying, is completely and utterly normal in the early weeks of pregnancy, as your uterus starts to stretch and change to accommodate that baby/babies you've got in there. I know it's going to be hard not to worry though, as it's something so precious and long-awaited. Hopefully once you've seen the heartbeat(s) at the scan you'll be able to relax a bit more.

*Misty & Bunny*, I'm so sorry that you're feeling so sad after the IVF cycle didn't work out. It must be so hard to get past it, and I can completely see why, at the moment, you can't contemplate going through it all again, when you are still hurting so much. Have you considered having any counselling post-IVF? It might help to sort out your feelings, and to start to be able to process the grief in such a way that you can live with it more easily.
I would think that it is perfectly posible for IUI to work after IVF, as it's not as if you had IVF because you are infertile. It's just the relative success rates mean that IVF is much more likely to work than IUI, on any one cycle, but then there is also a much heavier emotional (and physical) impact to IVF. With IUI, it's more a case of being prepared for it to take time to work - even though you've already had a number of goes at it. 
Somehow it seems so much more unfair when IVF doesn't work - as there are so many more reasons why it should work; you're not relying on all the variables like timing, sperm sample and luck like you are with IUI! One of the things our doctor said to us, which took me by surprise, was that some embryos which look perfectly good quality can stop dividing for no reason, and this can be a reason why IVF doesn't work. I had never thought about this, I presumed that once they were fertilised that was it, then it was just a case of whether they would implant or not.
Sending you both lots of hugs


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi everyone,

Congrats to edith and mable, cant wait to hear your birthe story and to hear what flavour baby you have had!!

HEATHER and JO!!!!!! many congrats on your BFP!!!!!      Try not to worry about your cramps, I had them for a while into my pregnancy, I think it is just your uterus adjusting to having a little sprogett on board. Funnily enough it was a year yesterday that we had our treatment that ended in Edie!! April must be a good time to concieve. I had a scan at 6 weeks at my clinic and was then transferred to my local hospital where I had a ten week scan then one at twenty weeks. Remember to ask for a scan picture at your 6 week scan cos they dont always give them.

Hi to everyone, little one just woke up, got to go.

Kerry and Edie.


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

Got scan date now - Tuesday 2nd May at 11am   

Feeling a bit better aches and pains wise thank goodness but feeling exhausted, have stayed off work and am struggling even to sit at the computer. May be in my mind!!

Dying to hear from Edith and Mable - must be very busy!!!

Alison - hope your IUI went well today and sending you     .    . Go sperm go!!!!!!!!!


Kerry and Tamsin - thanks for your reassurance. I went to the GP today about the poss urine infection and she was unconcerned about the pains. Has got me to do a pregnancy test and that was a bit scary as I was thinking what if I call on Friday and it is negative. She did insist I booked an ante-natal appointment and that was very strange. I  almost  
at the reception desk because I never thought it would happen. 



Heather


----------



## Jayne

Hi 

Edith and Mabel - Many congratulations on your new arrival.  Looking forward to reading details   

Heather and Jo - Yayyyy, congratulations to you both  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## **Tashja**

Cyclers  

(Starrysky)Heather* & Jo - DICSI in Feb   

Louismummy & Partner* - DIVF 

2ww - Good luck!   

Misty* & Bunny - DIVF -  

Alison0702 & DP - DIUI - Testing 02.05.06  

In between treatment

Eddie* - Clomid and DI 

Emma73* - DIVF in October

(Ejsmith2) Emma* - DIUI

(Feistyblue) Claire* & Beverley - Egg Share DICSI 

(Herbaltea) Sarah* - DIUI 

(Julesforgirls) Jules* - Donor eggs with partners eggs, then DIVF

(Midnightaction) Sarah* - Egg Share DIVF

(Rachjulie) Rachael* & Julie - DI 

(Snagglepat) Gina & Rae* - DI  

Tonia2* - DIUI

Woo_Woo* & Lea - DI

(Nismat) Tamsin* & Karen - DIVF/DICSI - Start Mid-May 

Precious Cargo On Board  

Friskypony* & Pup - DIVF - EDD 11 April 2006  

Never Forgotten Angels 

Woo_Woo* & Lea 

Our Miracle is Here 

Evelet & R* - Proud parents to a baby boy born 16.08.05  
(Bagpuss1) Kerry* & Helen - DIUI - Proud parents to Edie born 02.01.06
Edith* & Mabel - DIVF - Proud parents to Monty born 12.04.06

Please let me have any additions/amendments to the above list - I hope it is all OK any amendments let me know  List might go a bit mad while I get to know you all !!!

* = Partner having treatment

Sending loads of love, luck and babydust to you all.

Tashja xx


----------



## Mable

Heather, Heather, Heather - YEAH!!!!I am so delighted for you. I had a sneaking feeling it was going well for you, those cramps carry on all the way through, nothing to worry about. Oh we are so delighted for you, am very emotional!! Not long til your scan, can't wait to hear all about it. 

Hello to you all, sorry to be away so long, but all my interneting has been interrupted by a most gorgeous little boy, Monty William Murphy-Morris, who was born on Wednesday 12th April. I will try and post a pic on soon, as he is a little prince. Edith had 3 attempts at induction and then had a caesarian section as her cervix remained stubbornly closed throughout, inspite of the bombs they were putting up her. He is such a little beauty and we are both completely besotted by him, all his little burps and twitches and hiccups. He is tiny, was born at 6 pounds 15 oz but has lost lots of weight since and is now only 6 pounds 4 oz so we are doing emergency measures of formula+breast feeding which he is enjoying. 

Much love to you all - very exciting Tamsin that you will start your IVF very soon. Do you have to buy your drugs yourself separately, I know clinics charge a lot and you can get them from much cheaper companies (we used Serono, who are the cheapest and deliver in fridge-like conditions to your door) - might reduce the cost a bit but it is expensive, ours was £3000 including drugs and sperm.

 to you all,
Mable


----------



## **Tashja**

How was he born 12th May when we are in April 

Mummy brain already !! lol

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH

T xx


----------



## lucky2010

Mable and Edith,

Congratulations on the birth of Monty, I love the name. You must have both been exhausted after that ordeal of an attempted induction! We'd love to see a picture of him when you get a free minute to post one. It's a strange feeling... although we've only been posting on here for a few months and have never met you it's immensely exciting to know that you've had success with your baby-making journey! Congratulations once again, We hope that you and Edith are enjoying every moment of motherhood.

Much love, Rachael and Julie x


----------



## Alison0702

everyone

Hope you are all ok.

Well, I had my IUI tonight. Have felt so nervous all day, and felt so wierd driving to the clinic. But, it's all done now,so feel happy to be back home.
So, 2 weeks today is my test date, so get sending those   
Swim spermy's swim   

Heather - Hope you two are managing to relax a little bit more now. Have you some down to earth yet and reaslied it is real. 

Tamsin - hope you are feeling more positive about IVF. This may be the one for you two - You deserve it after all you've been through...Did you say to start treatment next cycle?

Edithand mable - Monty is such a cool name. ^babycrawl Congratulations!


To you all

Alison
xxx


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Sorry!  12th April, he is 6 days old and I cant think anymore.
Thanks for all your thoughts and congratulations! Glad you like his name.
M


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

Firstly a big  big welcome to Monty . I love the name too! (is it a westlife name - excuse my ignorance! - aghhh, just remembered I promised to become a westlife fan if I got a BFP. Guess that's it then!!!!! I am so happy for you Mable and Edith, you must be over the moon!!!! Looking forward to seeing his picture. He wasn't for coming out, was he?!!

Alison -     - good luck for the 2WW . I really hope it works out for you. Have you seen the 2ww diaries in FF. They kept me (almost) sane during the 2ww. 

Mable - thanks for your reassurance about cramps, over all I think they are getting less but it is still worrying. I can't wait for the scan - 2nd May - it is like another 2WW!!!

I am feeling pretty tired, getting up on average twice a night. 

Misty - hope you are okay.

 to everyone

Heather


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Monty is 1 week old today. I am sorry to admit that when I played him Westlife for the first time he put his little hands over his ears and did a big grimace. Don't tell Edith...

Good luck Alison for your 2WW.

 to you all


----------



## Alison0702

Hi

Mable - that por little man, being forced to listen to Westlife!!! No offence  

Give him a big hug from me...cant wait to see some photos. 

Bye for now
Alison
x


----------



## starrysky

Oh dear. I am   this morning.

Last night had the worst of three breathlessness episodes that started a couple of days ago, breathing is difficult with difficulty catching my breath. Didn't call the clinic yesterday as I thought it was anxiety but then got it really bad last night. Just did a bit of looking around FF and a lot of people describe ohss as difficulty getting your breath rather than breathlessness. This morning feeling I have got a cold and slight pain in my chest and back. This morning I am just trying to breath very shallowly so as not to disturb it all again. 

Anyway I am going to phone the clinic this morning and see what they say (probably that I am a hypochondriac!? ). My stomach is enormous too. 

By the way in my panic last night and panic that my breathing was affecting the embies did another test last night - positive.

Best wishes everyone. Sorry for this anxious post, I am in a panic and Jo thinking I am better has gone off to work.

H


----------



## nismat

Oh Heather, I'm sorry that things are feeling so worrying for you. I hope that you've managed to speak to the clinic now and that you are feeling reassured, or that they have suggested what you should do.


----------



## nismat

I did a long post earlier on which got timed out and lost. Arrgh! Here it is again.....

*Edith & Mabel * - just wanted to send an official welcome to young Monty William now that we all know his name and a few more details  Sorry to hear that the birth must have been a bit of an ordeal though; I hope that Edith isn't feeling too sore after the Caesarean.

*Alison * great news that you got to have your IUI after all the earlier uncertainty. Fingers crossed for your first 2ww 

I'm suddenly realising how soon my IVF cycle is coming around  I'm expecting my period to arrive today or tomorrow, and down-regging will start on cd20. Not far away! Must sort out my drugs (and an acupuncturist!) ASAP. There are so many urgent things on my "to do" list (and quite a few overdue things as well....).
 What IVF drugs have any of the rest of you taken? I've been prescribed Synarel (90 doses) for down-regging, Puregon for stimming (initial amount of 2100iu), plus 10,000 HCG trigger and 3 boxes 400mg Cyclogest pessaries. Puregon seems to be one of the most expensive FSH drugs - typical! The clinic has quoted £1030 for this as a package, so that's the cost I will try and beat. Anything we can save will help, as the IVF cycle on its own is £2475, plus £103 HFEA fee. And then an extra £500 for ICSI if we need that. I've been trying to ignore Karen's comments of "it had better work at that price!" - don't really need any extra pressure  

Babydust to all   

_PS to Tashja: this means I'm in between treatment at the moment & expecting to start DIVF/DICSI around mid-May. _


----------



## Mable

Hi,
I know I shouldn't be on the internet so much but Monty put himself to sleep in his basket and E is asleep upstairs so I thought I'd have a quick surf.. now that we've got broadband it's so quick...

Tamsin, thanks for your words about Monty. Your drugs sound like what Edith took. One little tip, we got Cyclogest from the GP on an NHS prescription as it is not technically a fertility drug - I think it is progesterone, this saved us about £11, worth asking them. As I said, we used Serono, was around £700 I think in all. There is a thread on here somewhere comparing all the prices of the companies - it may be in the IVF section. Let me know if you can't find it.

Heather - sorry to hear about your breathing problems. Try keeping a paper bag by your side and if you are having trouble catching your breath, breathe in and out into it with it sealed tightly around your mouth and nose. If after a while, you start to feel better and can breathe more easily, it is anxiety and you are overbreathing (too much oxygen, not enough carbon dioxide - so breathing in your own carbon dioxide in the paper bag reverses this). Lots of shallow breathing/panting will cause this - if it is this, it's called hyperventilation, lots of info on it on the internet. I don't think it will hurt your baby and if you've got a cold, that won't either - Edith had lots of colds and I was anxious every time, but the docs said colds are fine.


----------



## nismat

I really, really, really should be working, but since my period _has _ actually started this morning I am of course thinking about nothing but the up-coming IVF . I've booked in with an acupuncturist for next Friday, so that's that sorted. I'm now trying to get some quotes for the drugs. Thanks *Mable * for the tips re: Serono and also getting Cyclogest via the NHS. I've got lots of companies/chemists numbers to call from the "cheap IVF drugs" thread on the IVF board, but unfortunately neither Serono (aka Clinovia) nor Applied Dispensary Services (aka [email protected]) do Puregon. They are 2 of the biggest places; Calea is another. They _do _ have Puregon, but need the prescription faxed through before they can even quote, and I don't have a fax machine at home, strangely enough! Will probably get Karen to fax it to them from work tomorrow. On to calling some of the independent chemists now...


----------



## Alison0702

Hiya everyone

Well, on day 2 of  and I am being quite calm in the way that I am not thinking about everything too much. Had a bit of a strop last night with other half (think I was craving wine - as havn't had any for a week already) but feel much better today. The fact I have nearly eaten a whole flake easter egg has nothing to do with it..

Heather - sorry to read that you have been feeling really crappy over the last few days. Did you get to speak to your clinic?

*Tamsin* I dont blame Karen for her "it had better work at that price" comments 
I nearly fell off my seat when I realised just how much IVF is. It's an absolute outrage we dont get at least 1 free go. Anyway, glad you're gonna be on your way soon.

 

Speak soon
Alison
x


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

HI everyone and welcome little Monty to the world.  Sorry i have not been on for ages i started back to work this week (full time for 2 wks then 3 days a wk)  It has been so so hard leaving Louis and my class are so lively ( reception).  Lee has loved having him to herself for the last couple of days and today she had him till 2pm then a friend had him for an hour and brought him to school and he came to staff meeting with me.  Poor lee has to work till 10pm then has him again tomorrow.  These two weeks will be long but at least i will have a wage at the end of the month.  Fantastic news Tamsin about the IVF.  I have found our BFN very tough, before i went for the IVF i thought it would work 1st time and have had really low times since our result.  Louis makes it all better though.  Lee has her Laparoscopy to remove her cyst next friday and then we have an appointment on the 15th May to discuss next round of IVF and if we will use lees eggs or mine.  Does anyone know how soon after cyst removal u can start IVF again ?.  Good luck to everyone on 2ww.  Lee found the wine bit tough but she was not allowed caffiene either so no chocolate or coffee/tea which was worse for her.

Take care everyone

Lots of love

Charley, Lee and Louis
xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Off to a new home ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55374.0.html

T xx


----------

